# Has anybody ever said you wear *TOO MUCH* makeup?



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

it pisses me off when people do this especially ones that dont know how to even apply it...

well earlier on i was in this chat room for my local area which i sometimes go on to see if any of my mates are on... but today i was chatting to some nice people then some girl comes on and starts slatin me for no reason "you wear too much makeup.. looks like a makeup box exploded on your face" and "you peroxide slut" and "you need a shovel to get it all off"

i dont know why she said peroxide slut because ive NEVER died my hair lol apart from a few highlights couple times a year

but as for my profile.. i do have pics on there where im wearing makeup (mostly pics ive posted on here as FOTD's and normal ones.. some with my bf too and some ready to go clubbin)
i understand some people hate makeup but to be honest why do people need to judge too much? it pisses me off soo much

not to mention the girl who said it didnt have a pic of her on her profile which was abit weird (maybe shes soo ugly!) lol but yeh, i used to get shit like this in school getting comments how i wear too much makeup when they were girls who wore WAYY more than me but they never got shit

Its also funny because i do love makeup but i dont wear it much... maybe twice a week if that? and when im at college i wear abit of foundation, set it with powder, mascara, blush and a lipgloss or neutral lipstick

I thought this would be a good discussion to put on here as we are all makeup lovers... and when i thought about it, i dont wear that much makeup at all.  But obviously i think some girls get jealous and start slating because they have nothing nice to say... my boyfriend hasnt got a problem at all, he loves me without makeup but he knows how much i love it so he buys me mac when new collections come out, he loves that i collect something and enjoy it.. just like he loves his football i love my makeup!

soo what about you guys?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

Some of my work colleagues pass comment on my make-up, mostly along the lines of "you must get up really early to have time to put that on!". I suspect they're hinting at what they see as being too much make-up. However, of all my colleagues, I can only think of _one_ girl who regularly wears noticeable, attractive make-up. There are a few who wear some very neutral, minimal looks, but there's only the one who actually seems like she has any real interest or enthusiasm. That probably only serves to make me seem all the more clown-like! 

I agree that it's often the people who appear to have the least clue that mention it, though. I always feel like commenting that a bit of make-up would do them no harm, but I never do ...

My husband often comments on my make-up, but it's usually quite sweet, silly things he notices, rather than the overall amount. He'll say, "Ha ha! Metal cheeks today!" (?!) "Hmmm, that stuff on your eyes looks kind of like a peacock" etc. I _do_ sometimes ask him if he thinks I've gone overboard (just if we're going out, I really don't pile it on all that much for work!) but he says no. I trust him as he's usually incredibly blunt and tactless, so I know he'd tell me it was too much if it was.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

When I go into work I get looks all time of the managers and they say oh your looking really dressed up but they are being cheeky about it. I think Iam the only girl in my work that wears make-up ie bright colors lipstick etc and its a pain!! I bright colors to work because we have to wear a black uniform so I like to jazz it up a bit. 

Ive never actually been told that I wear too much make-up but judging by the looks I get of all the chavs in the town I think they think Iam lol. I dont really care what people say about my make-up end of the day its my face and the people that say things either are jelous or dont have a good life so they try and make me feel bad.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 1, 2008)

this girl at work said i wear too much makeup, i was only wearing powder foundation, blot powder, bronzer and lipgloss.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 1, 2008)

Shit I wear my makeup- full eyes- every single day. People have talked shit, but I dont give a crap. I do what I want!


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Shit I wear my makeup- full eyes- every single day. People have talked shit, but I dont give a crap. I do what I want!_

 
I totally agree! I'm in college and nobody in my class is wearing ANY make up, except some mascara and lipbalm. I always feel dressed up between them, but in a good way, lol!


----------



## J90 (Apr 1, 2008)

I get the same.... even around exam time after long nights of cramming, I dont go out of the house without eyeshadow and mascara! It really peps up my eyes and makes me feel good!! 
I understand what you mean glam8babe, im from south-east england and if i go out with green or bright blue shadow i get strange looks and people making snide comments like oooo, that must have taken you so long, and dont you have anything else to do with your time??!! To which I reply... this took me 10 minutes and i least i dont look half dead. Mwahahahaha x


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 1, 2008)

glam8babe, it totally sounds like that girl in the chat is jealous. i mean seriously. your fotd's are so nice! anyways i've found people are a lot more "expressive" online, and would never say a lot of this to a person's face, partly due to some anonymity of the internet. ignore her~!

for me, i've never been told i wear too much but i also don't wear lipstick much as i feel i look weird with it....but i'm trying! the only time to me it would look like too much is if it doesn't look good (if that makes sense) ie if I have a dry patch from winter that moisturizer doesn't solve/and/or i've not exfoliated yet, then the foundation makes those dry spots obvious and i think it then looks like too much b/c its blah.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

im so glad im not the only one lol ... yeh i agree when people say "must have took you ages to get ready" but really it doesnt unless i have to wash my hair and dry it which takes hours as its so long but i have noticed people say i wear too much makeup are actually the ones who have clumpy mascara, tide lines and loads of blusher or bronzer


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2008)

Glam8babe - I pity the person who said all those nasty things. She must have serious self confidence issues and she's taking it out on you - ignore her!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

Since you were in a chat room, I suspect she was just using the internet to be an ass. People tend to be much more abrasive online than they would in person.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 1, 2008)

I have been told I wear too much make-up once by my bf (and he was TOTALLY right, I was rushing out the door, and decided to try my new pigment - Pinked Mauve - and didnt have time to blend - eww!) haha


----------



## Holla26 (Apr 1, 2008)

honestly since when i wearing make up such a bad thing?!  when i go out i want to look put together and most important confident in myself.  its the same thing as wearing heels w/ jeans and a nice top to go to shop rite you do it for yourself!!  it was probably just some insecure girl who is too terrified to wear mascara because someone might notice her


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 1, 2008)

No...only by my parents, but they don't count (you know, the..."but you're so naturally beautiful, why do you want to cover it all up?" comment).  I usually check with my husband if I'm doing brighter colors to make sure I don't go overboard, but he really likes the looks I do.  I've even had a couple of friends comment that they'd like me to do their makeup since I do such a good job.

As for that nasty comment...ignore the biotch...she's just a jealous hater.  Your looks are always gorgeous, just like you!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 1, 2008)

I know this is such a typical thing to say, but she's just jealous. Internet lets people stay anonymous, so they like to bash others for no reason. 
And not to sound snotty but I noticed that it's usually ugly girls with ugly make-up who make mean comments.


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 1, 2008)

never been told i wear too much make up.

but i did have one friend say i was hiding behind my makeup.  what the freck does that mean??  LOL.

that was years ago and i still wear makeup.  i enjoy it.  spending a little time every day putting on makeup makes *me* feel good.  i don't care what other people think... although it IS nice when people compliment it.  LOL.

i have to agree with all that the others have posted that the person who said those nasty things to you online.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 1, 2008)

i get it a lot especially at my work, im a nurse and for work i like to look well groomed i wear my foundation a bit of blush mascara and lipstick because its just my look , it makes me feel good!! i get lots of comments like how do you have the time? who are you trying to impress? i just like making an effort. I have platinum blonde hair also and get all the shitty comments like im hiding behind hair and make up!!! i just happen to think a shitty bare face looks boring lol x


----------



## Holla26 (Apr 1, 2008)

you know what i feel bad for the women who dont think their worth the 15 minutes it takes to get ready in the morning! id rather get 15 minutes less sleep and look well polished and pretty. i just dont get it!  i wish i lived back in the 50's era when women woke up and got ready for their day and being made up wasnt looked down upon.  if your not wearing sweatpants and a t shirt you're suddenly a whore who tries to hard geez  sorry end rant


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 1, 2008)

It's interesting how times have changed.  In the past, women took the time to put themselves together for the day, even if it was for running errands. My mom & grandmother still will not leave the house without having something on their face, and that has been passed on to me. It's not about hiding behind makeup or hair, it's about pride in your appearance...I think most of us do it to make ourselves feel good. Nowadays, some women who choose to wear less or none at all make those who do feel bad about it. 

I also think she's grasping at whatever she can to insult you just so she can feel better about herself.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah but it's my guy friends who would say "You'd look so much better if you went more natural..."

YEAH RIGHT. Makeup is art and so I will wear my bright eyeshadows, glitters, bright lipsticks...whatever I want.


----------



## Holla26 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yeah but it's my guy friends who would say "You'd look so much better if you went more natural..."

YEAH RIGHT. Makeup is art and so I will wear my bright eyeshadows, glitters, bright lipsticks...whatever I want._

 
 yea more natural like pam anderson or jenna jameson lol


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_It's interesting how times have changed.  In the past, women took the time to put themselves together for the day, even if it was for running errands. My mom & grandmother still will not leave the house without having something on their face, and that has been passed on to me. It's not about hiding behind makeup or hair, it's about pride in your appearance...I think most of us do it to make ourselves feel good. Nowadays, some women who choose to wear less or none at all make those who do feel bad about it. 

I also think she's grasping at whatever she can to insult you just so she can feel better about herself._

 
That's because of the backlash against photoshop, air brushing, etc.  People have really started to see how much photoshopping is done, as it becomes more and more obvious (and I use photoshop as a generic term here, not as the program specifically) and quite honestly, cheaply done, and the knee jerk response is that 'she's not _naturally_ that pretty. If she were _naturally_ pretty, she wouldn't need that stuff'.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never had anything bad said about the amount of makeup I wear. I get compliments, and the closest thing to negativity about my makeup, would be people telling me I look fine without it.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 1, 2008)

I've only gotten that comment once, but it was because I did a matte black smoky eye and I usually wear kohl on my inner rim or a wash of brown eyeshadow. But I'm a guy, so I wasn't shocked at the comment. And once I did metallic winter themed eyes (I was wearing a beautiful leather mask in the shape of leaves), so I got comments, but again... guy...

Screw them, wear whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2008)

Unfortunately my English is probably not good enough to write the reply I would write in German.

But I can say be proud of yourself for who you are. If you like yourself then nasty or jealous comments won't touch you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a teacher for mentally handicapped children and don't wear a bright makeup at work. 
If people meet me private with much more makeup it is just like: "Woo - you look soo different! I haven't known you are such a person!" What is "such a person"? I am me with many different varieties.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never had anyone say to me 'oh you wear too much makeup' but I think people around me do think I'm a little too into makeup or I'm a little shallow about it all. Which couldn't be more wrong - I just like feeling that I look attractive when I go out, I think we all do. I like doing my makeup so I seem presentable and so I'm not so self concious about my looks.

I do get comments about being blonde though, as I do bleach my hair quite a lot. Sometimes it really gets to me because it's just a hair colour it doesn't say anything about me as a person.

It's probably a bit of jealously and a bit or just not liking me or wanting to be spiteful for the sake of it. I guess ignoring people who go out of their way to be b***** is the best I can do! But honestly I do really relate to everyone that has received unpleasant comments about their makeup or their appearance.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yea I have gotten looks because I wear blue,green,or whatever color shadow I feel like wearing,but you know what?They are probably just jealous because they could not pull it off and same thing in your case too I'm sure.


----------



## Ithica (Apr 1, 2008)

I had a girl at work say to me once "why do you wear so much makeup" because I was touching up with powder. I told her i didn't want to be oily and that playing around with my makeup made me happy - either way i get a alot of compliments on my make up, even if i didn't then I dont think i'd care. 

I also don't tend to take offence from someone who puts pink lipstick on their eyelids and then draws round and round their eyes in big circles with liner. heh!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 1, 2008)

argh people like that get me so angry, seriously. If you have nothing nice to say, THEN DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL. Seriously i hate it when people constantly tell me that i wear "too much make up" or that "i don't need any make up" i KNOW i don't need any make up, but i enjoy the application, experimenting with different looks and i just love make up full stop. I don't mind it when people tell me they don't like wearing make-up themselves or whatever, but it's so annoying when they do it out of spite to make you feel bad - it's probably just jealousy anyway. It's not like a DROWN myself in make-up daily; i still look like the same person just brighter LOL. (althought i only wear foundation to school because i have ugly scars and yet people still say it's TOO MUCH MAKE UP- BLOODY HELL IT'S NOT LIKE I'M CAKING IT ON OR ANYTHING IF YOU HAD ACNE SCARS THEN I'M PRETTY SURE YOU'D DO IT TOO) sorry this just makes me so angry lol.


----------



## Claire84 (Apr 1, 2008)

My mum's bf gives off to her about the amount of make up I wear, and says I'd be prettier without it(in reality, I look like a mole without it).   Also, my friend's family think I wear too much, and call it my 'mask' that I wear.  Also, I work in an academic environment (doing a PhD in Theoretical Physics) and work with almost all guys (some of whom appear to have not had much contact with women and get all hot and bothered with talk of atoms and molecules).  They tend to come ou wityh snotty remarks about my make up, and if I put on some lipgloss at my desk, then they start to ask why I'm putting it on or if I've got a date, and they also like to say I'll attract the wrong sort of attention with putting on make up.  To be honest, I don't really care.  It's my face, and if people don't like what I do with it, then I'm not forcing them to look at it!


----------



## greentwig (Apr 1, 2008)

I either get "Why do you wear so much MU?", (my dad-->) "You dont need that stuff, boys like more natural looking MU better.", "Can you do my MU.", "How do you do that?"

Eh, I just dont care what people say to much about me wearing to much MU.  It make's me feel better about my apperance so I'm happy


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 1, 2008)

^^^ OMG...same exact thing with me.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2008)

My brother said I look like a clown when i wear my fashion frenzy blush!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 1, 2008)

sounds like you met an internet trolll.  they are everywhere!  even on specktra aim chat, random trolls come in to bash everyone.  i don't think you should take it personally, because thats what happens when a reall bored and retarded person goes on the internet.

don't give them the satisfaction of making you mad/upset.  just smile at them and pity.  from my internet experience (from online games and social internet sites), nothing makes a troll more iritated than when they know they are unsuccessful at bringing you down.

hey, i wear a full face of makeup to school almost everyday LOL i don't care what people say, even if its just school, i want to look pretty and i enjoy the application every morning, even if it takes a long time.  doing my makeup is one of the things that helps me start out the day feeling good about myself.  everybody has a different opinion about makeup and you cant please everyone.  the only thing that really matters in the end is pleasing yourself.  why do we wear makeup in the first place?  because we feel better about ourselves... because we enjoy playing up the colors and creating different "looks".. sure.. neutral, "less makeup" looks are nice and will please everyone... but it gets boring, repetitive, and sucks the fun out of makeup.

my roomate tells me i always have too much makeup on.  if you were to ask the people what isn't "too much", they would say really goofy things like "skin color" "pink" "too much blush" "lipgloss only"... uhh yeah... thanks... thats super helpful.

makeup is personal.. i like to ask other people for their opinions but i dont take it to heart, especially from people who dont share the same love for it


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 1, 2008)

O.K. - O.K. that's enough of this! Ladies don't _make me_ have to give you *all* a severe reality check!!! Cuz, Chikas, I have some photos cloggin' up my hard drive of some my friends who I've run with over the years that would MELT the eyeballs out-of-your-sockets...you readin' me?!? 
MELT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You'll take one look, and a deep snort, and then you'll want to delete this thread!!!
I would then feel obligated to post my mailing address here so you'd have a legitimate place to send all of your bills for your Hypnotherapy sessions! 

Yes...it's that BAD!!!





Don't ever let any these fools mess with the flow of your Mojo!
It's shocking how absolutely clueless some people are, in a long line of the usual clueless tradition.
Just roll your eyes and grin with your head held high.

Jealousy doesn't even begin to cover it, nor does envy!

It's often times a thankless job having your finger _on the pulse_ of fashion & beauty. For some of us, it's our lot in life. It's just the way it is. It's been that way for multiple millennias. In your heart, you already know what time it is! 

You make life good and interesting, and a better place for it! Life doesn't always have to be about being beige and bland, mediocre and minimalistic. There's plenty of that in the world, always will be. Nothing wrong with that. There's plenty of room for the Fairy Dust Spreaders too! That, also, will always be! That will always be wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"You are Beautiful, no matter what they say...words can't bring you down...whoo...whoo...whoo" (Thank You Christina A.) 


To quote e.e. cummings - _"To be nobody -- but yourself -- in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else -- means to fight the hardest battle which any human being can fight, and never stop fighting." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 2, 2008)

Glam8babe - This girl was hiding behind a keyboard & talking smack. If she was in front of you, she wouldn't say a word. She's a coward & just judging the way you look. Next time tell her don't confuse hate with jealousy.
You're a beautiful girl & you do not need to defend yourself to anyone.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 2, 2008)

*ive been asked if a use a spatula to take my makeup off in a chatroom a long time ago haha ive been called a stripper too..

some people dont realize makeup is just a fun thing to do 4 some of us girls, im totally fine wearing nothing but mascara and sometimes i want to glam myself up. i hate when people confuse me with the type of a girl who wouldnt be caught dead without a full face on. whenever i do go all out with my makeup, i know i am judged as some way to into her looks barbie doll.*


----------



## liv (Apr 2, 2008)

That's such a bummer.  For as good as compliments on my makeup make me feel, people trying to make me feel guilty/ashamed/ugly by using makeup makes me feel far worse.  Thankfully, the majority of my friends are starting to get it, and want me to go makeup shopping with them and play around with my makeup on them!  For my friends that aren't too big on makeup...well I am not so one dimensional that I can't find other things to talk about.  It makes me sad that people need to put others down for fun, harmless hobbies just because they don't share the same interests.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2008)

I def think that depending on the occasion, less is sometimes more. I wouldn't go to a funeral or a job interview wearing a ton of makeup, especially in bright colours. It doesn't look appropriate, imo.

But I still like to rock the full face, either intense smokey eyes, or really colourful looks, when I go out to a restaurant or to a bar or club. 

I've had those comments before too, especially that I am "hiding behind a mask" which really annoys me because it couldn't be further from the truth, mainly on the Internet though. But I've never had it in real life, sometimes my bf makes a confused face if I am doing a bright look, but I just do what I want and if I feel good about the look, who cares what others say. I've also had some girls compliment me on my crazier looks, that's always really nice.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 2, 2008)

I can understand you're anger. My brother comments on my MU addiction but nobody has told me I wear too much. But thats because I generally only wear mascara, concealer and powder. To be honest I'm sure my friends would be surprised I even wear MU lol. I'm a perfectionist, if I'm going to do something, I'm going to do it right. I'm not 100% confident in my skills yet plus I need a good foundation.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_My brother said I look like a clown when i wear my fashion frenzy blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Aren't families lovely?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was a teen, I was told many times that I wore too much m/up.  Truth be told, I was indeed wearing too much.  At the time, I wasn't that skilled.

I don't attack those in how they want to express or adorn themselves.   

If someone attacks you online (as this person did), it's because they have an issue with the subject at hand.  

Ah, in regard to mask, read my little clip below. It's _not always_ a negative thing.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Aren't families lovely? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yeh.. most of my family comment on m makeup like "you dont NEED all of that on" or "where the hell are you going?" but sometimes in a jokey way.. but to me it pisses me off
i have one auntie who lives in belgium she gave me her old touche eclait concealer when i was about 10 and i loved it.. mostly because i felt 'grown up' even though i didnt wear it, i didnt know what it was for but i knew it was designer.. and whenever i visit her she always buys me stuff and never lets me buy cheap makeup which is good.. but the rest of my family go mad when i buy a new makeup item apart from my mother who doesnt care because its my boyfriend who pays for it all lol but my other aunties etc. all think its a waste of money and stupid


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 2, 2008)

i get those comments from my family and my boyfriend. And its becuase they think i look sexy/handsome with out it. But it make me feel better about myself so i'll do it anyway. lol. 

glam8babe you look fine. forget the haterz, do what pleases you!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeap from EVERYONE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't care, I just shrug mah shoulders and shake them haters off. Its confidence that makes you look good, makeup just enhances what you already have.


----------



## lainz (Apr 2, 2008)

i work at a preschool...and i just laugh when my kids ask me "whats all that stuff on your face??" or "why are you wearing pink on your eyes?"

children.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd ignore that bitch. she's just jealous cuz ur hot and can rock makeup. she's probably so ugly even makeup can't make her look pretty. hahahaha....ok, that was mean. i'll zip it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten it from a friend (who wears nothing but chapstick, well at least that's what it looks like) and my bf's family. They think I'm so high maintenance just b/c I actually like to make myself look good.
one time my bf's mom said to me "I don't wear makeup at all, not even in the past, and look at my skin. *touches cheek* ooOooOooo, so soft!" It's obvious she doesn't see the wrinkles above her top lip from the kazillion cigarettes she's smoked in her life. yes, that's wonderful cigarette infused "soft" wrinkled skin you have! Don't wear makeup cuz it's bad for your skin, but smoke cigarettes for those lovely wrinkles above your lip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at work, no one says shit cuz I'm a cosmetician. haha I have an excuse to wear lots and lots of makeup, so I can sell lots and lots of makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm lucky that my family leaves me alone with that stuff though. But once in a blue moon my mom will say "if you didn't do ur makeup, u'd be able to sleep an extra hour!" LOL im like wateverrrr mom, get outta here! haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i work at a preschool...and i just laugh when my kids ask me "whats all that stuff on your face??" or "why are you wearing pink on your eyes?"

children._

 
hahahaa that's TOO cute though.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i work at a preschool...and i just laugh when my kids ask me "whats all that stuff on your face??" or "why are you wearing pink on your eyes?"

children._

 

That's precious.


----------



## liv (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Aren't families lovely? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's funny, because my brother in law thinks its funny how my sister and I love makeup so much.  He says stuff like, "you only have one face, why do you need it ALL" because admittedly, I think I own more than I could ever use up, but he never says it in a malicious way.  We all poke fun at each other, so I'm okay with him joking with me.  Even I think it's ridiculous sometimes how many variations of one color of eyeshadow/lipgloss I own.  =/   I want to practice on him, he has the prettiest eyes and eyelashes!  He says he will let me, but we'll see.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

haha i wanna practise on my boyfriend.. he said he will let me 'one day' but i dont know


----------



## User93 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_I'd ignore that bitch. she's just jealous cuz ur hot and can rock makeup. she's probably so ugly even makeup can't make her look pretty. hahahaha....ok, that was mean. i'll zip it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
that's it... See, you shouldn't really worry about it, as you're free to do whatever you want, as long as it makes you feel confident about yourself. Anf that girl is really most likely just jealous of you, as you have a willpower/patience to do it every day. I son't wear makeup everyday, just cause i'm a leet sleepzor lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, i really can't help oversleeping, so if i dont have much time, i'd rathjer do a fast natural make-up just to look ok, then to try something special which requieres more time.. i'll hardly finish it in time, and as i'll be in a hurry, i'll make a mess on my face. So well, i really respect those girls why do it every day. Just do your thing, stay beautiful, and don't let any haters spoil your day.


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

I get this ALL the time from friends, family and people who i don't even know! LOL but i just ignore them!

I've learnt not to let THEIR insecurities have an effect on me because at the end of the day it doesn't mean anything to me. They just try to let you down by making themselves feel good and you really piss them off when you ignore it and laugh about it!

Just remember so many people think you are gorgeous (friends, family, bf and specktra memebers!) so why let 1 little piece of s*** ruin your day? hahaha that person is NOTHING compared to the people who love you and love the work you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep your head high and enjoy doing what you are doing!


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 3, 2008)

I think we're all in the same boat. I love makeup, I love wearing it and I love feeling sexy when I wear it. It's an art, a hobby, a passion!
My friends have always made annoying not intended to be rude, remarks, but cmon, enough is enough. " Do you sleep with lipglass on"?

Oh gawddddd

I've just learned to ignore it all


----------



## vcanady (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm like known within my friends/family as the one who wears too much makeup [most of them actually don't wear/don't care about makeup tho]! I mainly wear too much face makeup tho as opposed to wearing bright shadows or lips [I'm recently really getting into it tho, haha]. When I was in middle school, kids, boys especially, always made comments about my skin color and how pale I am.  I got sick of it and have been sunless tanning and overdoing the bronzer ever since! Maybe if boys weren't so mean I wouldn't wear so much makeup, haha! I'm also very self-conscious so I rarely leave the house without a full-face of makeup. Otherwise, I just feel like crap about myself. But, yes I have gotten this comment!


----------



## Trista (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yeah I definitely get comments. I am the girl who is glammed out on makeup when I'm going out on weekends. I notice that most of the girls I hang out with don't wear any and they ask me "What did you get all fixed up for?" just because I'm wearing bold eyeshadows or wearing very noticeable eyeliner (and I _love_ eyeliner!). I've been told I wear makeup like a whore, that I look "overly made up" blahblahblah...But I let the comments just roll right off me. I love expressing myself with makeup and I have no intentions of changing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wear your makeup however it pleases you, girl.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 4, 2008)

I hardly get comments in my day to day life, but i do get comments on my youtube tutorials...you know the regular you look like a hooker type things lol.  Im not too bothered with it because honestly, im better than them in every single way.  But I do get super pissed when boys say it (my bf knows not to go there, but i doubt he would because i think he likes my makeup) because i know a guy would never approach me in a bar if i had no bronzer, mascara, eyeliner, or lipgloss.  That "i like u better natural" thing is shit, im sorry. I never get approached in the super market with no make-up.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_I hardly get comments in my day to day life, but i do get comments on my youtube tutorials...you know the regular you look like a hooker type things lol. Im not too bothered with it because honestly, im better than them in every single way. But I do get super pissed when boys say it (my bf knows not to go there, but i doubt he would because i think he likes my makeup) because i know a guy would never approach me in a bar if i had no bronzer, mascara, eyeliner, or lipgloss. That "i like u better natural" thing is shit, im sorry. I never get approached in the super market with no make-up._

 
ive started to get that on youtube too... especially from 'weirdos' who make accounts on there just to be mean to people.  I had one girl saying "you look like a whore.. and not a pretty one either" then she said something like "you need a shovel to take that off" lmao i was like WTF i replied to her.. the bitch didnt come back


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yeah but it's my guy friends who would say "You'd look so much better if you went more natural..."

YEAH RIGHT. Makeup is art and so I will wear my bright eyeshadows, glitters, bright lipsticks...whatever I want._

 


haha I got this from my husband every time...but I think that he doesn´t want me spending more money on my MAC!


----------



## Kalico (Apr 4, 2008)

Chances are you look pretty hot if you're getting girls saying that kinda thing. Girls love to hate on other girls they feel jealous of. Otherwise they wouldn't bother. The more envious they are, the meaner the comments. So, keep doing what you're doing! Take it as a compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't had anyone say anything one way or another about my make-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think most people think too much make up = colourful eyeshadow. Especially guys, because they're pretty dumb when it comes to make-up. I've had guys seriously think I blush ALL the time.


----------



## truemacaddict (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST TELL EM ALL TO F*** OFF!! i work at a supermarket on the weekends and we had this new personnel manager last year- she was a complete bitch and told me one day to "calm it down" i was like wat r u on about? she referred to my make up. i was in complete shock. id been workin there for 3 years and my colleagues and esp the customers LOVE the way i do my makeup esp my eyes. i jus didnt know what 2 say 2 her. my inital reaction was to defend myself so i jus told her no. everyone loves my makeup and im not gona change myself. then she pulled out the staff handbook on me and it said "no loud makeup" but i didnt consider my rockets n stars with freshwater as a liner as LOUD. she was jus a jealous bitch same as the tart who said shit 2 u. dont take any notice and jus do wat u like (as long as its not clownish lol). 

xxxx


----------



## babydoll_020 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it pisses me off when people do this especially ones that dont know how to even apply it...

well earlier on i was in this chat room for my local area which i sometimes go on to see if any of my mates are on... but today i was chatting to some nice people then some girl comes on and starts slatin me for no reason "you wear too much makeup.. looks like a makeup box exploded on your face" and "you peroxide slut" and "you need a shovel to get it all off"

i dont know why she said peroxide slut because ive NEVER died my hair lol apart from a few highlights couple times a year

but as for my profile.. i do have pics on there where im wearing makeup (mostly pics ive posted on here as FOTD's and normal ones.. some with my bf too and some ready to go clubbin)
i understand some people hate makeup but to be honest why do people need to judge too much? it pisses me off soo much

not to mention the girl who said it didnt have a pic of her on her profile which was abit weird (maybe shes soo ugly!) lol but yeh, i used to get shit like this in school getting comments how i wear too much makeup when they were girls who wore WAYY more than me but they never got shit

Its also funny because i do love makeup but i dont wear it much... maybe twice a week if that? and when im at college i wear abit of foundation, set it with powder, mascara, blush and a lipgloss or neutral lipstick

I thought this would be a good discussion to put on here as we are all makeup lovers... and when i thought about it, i dont wear that much makeup at all. But obviously i think some girls get jealous and start slating because they have nothing nice to say... my boyfriend hasnt got a problem at all, he loves me without makeup but he knows how much i love it so he buys me mac when new collections come out, he loves that i collect something and enjoy it.. just like he loves his football i love my makeup!

soo what about you guys?_

 
Sounds like shes jealous. If you know how to put on makeup well, you can pretty much make the features on your face look perfect. Some girls prefer to aim for the barely there look, others like to look like they have made an effort to glam up. Though I must say, her last comment of calling you a "peroxide slut" gives it away that shes just bored and has too much time on her hands to make comments like that. 

My own girlfriends use to bag me out when I "did my face", because they didnt wear any makeup, and they thought it was a waste of time. It was easy for them to say, seeing as they had flawless skin and i had scarring from cystic acne.. But now all they do is ask me for tips, and help them pick out products.. I think the "peroxide slut" type of judging comes from a lack of experience and understanding babe! Im sure if she was to stick up a picture of herself, we all could find something to say about her....seeing as i DO have the time on my hands lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OH and yes i get told by my parents/family all the time that I wear too much make up all the time... I cant leave the house without any make up because I feel too insecure about my scarring, and not many people can seem to understand that abd it really bothers me !!! argh! wearing too much/ not wearing enough, Id like to think its all in relativity..


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to get into trouble at school all the time for wearing "too much makeup".. foundation and a lip balm hahaha


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 8, 2008)

I actually feel quite lucky - at work my Make Up is rather embraced. Everyone here knows that I'm training to be a Make Up artist on the 22nd so I think they know its something quite important to me and let me get on with it really. Although I don't come to work in brights though - I wouldn't make it through my area alive but thats another story...

At home, nobody really understands as the women in my family aren't interested in make up at all but, once again, guess they see it as something that makes me happy so leave me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its just the kids round my area. My area is hell on earth, it's just plagued by anti-social teens trying to be intimidating and bullying whoevers walking past them so I try not to stand out too much anymore. I was beaten up - not badly though - by a bunch of 14 year olds for being a goth 4 years ago and they still try and have a go whenever they see me now so I like to just not give them more of a reason. Theres standing up for yourself and your individuality and then theres walking home alone with no witnesses...


----------



## Penn (Apr 8, 2008)

This is such a pet peeve of mine. I still don't understand why people go out of their ways to make someone feel bad or to insult them, it's pretty pathetic. I don't think guys really understand make up, if they see a girl wearing a dark or bright coloured eye shadow or if their foundation doesn't perfectly match their skin they assume that it's "too much make up" I hate it when they complain and say omg that girl is wearing too much make up and then go look at a picture of an import model or a hot girl who's probably wearing just as much make up and think that she's so hot.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

It's really bad. I don't think you should tell anyone that they wear too much makeup unless its really unflattering and not well-blended, etc etc. Just constructive criticism. But well, people call me dracula and other nasty things because I'm so pale. So I guess there's just a lot of idiots out there, nothing to do about it. But you shouldn't care about them, you're a really pretty girl and they're probably just jealous because you have the guts to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

we could all learn something from eric cartman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







just tell her "whateva, i do what i want," and keep on moving.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with the MU FAM, just ignore them. I found that people who often say side comments about someones looks r insecure and jealous. I think alot of women wish they had the time, energy or even the charisma to pull off a strong MU look. I'm probably the most glam female in my family and I often wondered how'd I get that gene? I just flow with it and do my best to top yesterday's MU face. We should all make every day a even better MU day than before. DO U MU FAM


----------



## color_lover456 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it's cuz girls are just jealous that you're better-looking than them.

I have had a lot of girls say that I wear too much makeup but a lot of my guy friends be surprised when I tell them i wear makeup...


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2008)

I love this thread. I definitly wear alot of makeup. Not because I need it but becasue I love it and its fun! Everyday at work people comment on my makeup. They expect something new everyday. Im sorry that girl was rude she has to be jealous. You are a gorgeous girl. Dont let her comments make you second guess anything. I hate Bi*ches!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 9, 2008)

I simply say something along the lines of " If being sheep-like and boring is your thing, then don't wear makeup". 

Also, many people don't consider "You wear too much makeup!" as an insult! This one is equally mean but "And you don't wear enough" shuts them up. It's immature, I know I know, but man does it feel good...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 9, 2008)

No one has ever said I wear too much make-up until saturday. I work in a retail store and we get a few visits from really high up people. Well on saturday my manager was telling the staff about how we have a visit next saturday by a really important person. 

Well anyway she was telling us how we should have the correct uniform badges etc and then she went like this oh and Teri (my name) could you tone it down on the make-up please. I was GOBSMACKED!! So on saturday Iam going to come in with Russian Red lips, cat eye eyeliner false lashes the lot. Iam soooo mad lol.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Also, many people don't consider "You wear too much makeup!" as an insult! This one is equally mean but "And you don't wear enough" shuts them up. It's immature, I know I know, but man does it feel good..._

 
LOL! I love that.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

  I've learnt not to let THEIR insecurities have an effect on me because at the end of the day it doesn't mean anything to me. They just try to let you down by making themselves feel good and you really piss them off when you ignore it and laugh about it!  
 
this is so true!!!! by ignoring them or answering 'yeah, i know' their like ...wtf
dont pay attention to this. If you like (like me) to wear mu and it makes you feel good, well, that's all it matters


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_ So on saturday Iam going to come in with Russian Red lips, cat eye eyeliner false lashes the lot. Iam soooo mad lol._

 
you go girl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone asked me the other day if I was on the dance team at the local University. I was like umm no, just felt like getting funky! I think it was that blacktrack fluidline...does it to me every time! 

But I am not worried, most of the time I get good compliments, and my husband says that's one thing that attracted him to me- that I always had crazy eyeshadow on! haha. I love it. Of course now that we're married I think he wishes I didn't like MAC so much. That credit card bill...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What irritates me is when the girls who say it are wearing a pound and a half of black eye liner and mascara, foundation, and lip gloss and then claim to be wearing 'just a bit' of makeup. 

*sigh*


----------



## makeup4ever (Apr 11, 2008)

Whether you wear a little or alot, it's beautiful when applied correctly. I always notice and complement great makeup application, it's really an inspiration that should be appreciated rather than knocked down. My co-workers would laugh when I said I had no less than 15 sku's (products) on my face. Our counter managers and trainers always encourage everyone to wear more makeup....like me!


----------



## makeup4ever (Apr 11, 2008)

Whoops! Double post


----------



## twinkley (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the problem is that people feel uncomfortable around people who look more polished/pretty/beautiful than themselves. Then they make you feel bad that you are soooo full of yourself because you take care of yourself, while the truth is that they are just jealous that they themselves can't/don't bother/don't have tha guts to do the same as you are!

I love women, do not get me wrong, but sometimes women are so rude to each other! No respect, no happiness for others - if someone looks good, it's the same as "I look bad" which obviously causes these rude and naive comments.


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 11, 2008)

What really pisses me off is when I'm told I'm wearing too much make-up and I'm simply NOT. I think these comments usually come from people who don't know anything about make-up artistry (which is the majority of the population, I guess). For example, you can wear a bright lip with a neutral eye but to someone who doesn't 'get' that, they might think the bright lip is overdoing it and 'too much make-up.' It really annoys me when I go out of my way to learn about the art of make-up, improve my application skills, etc. and then still get insulted. I try not to let it discourage me but it's just really ignorant and rude... these people don't stop to think that I don't really care about their opinion and will continue doing what I'm doing regardless of their reaction. So that's my advice: ignore 'em and be yourself. I suppose most people would think the point of make-up is to accentuate your features for other people, improve your appearance for others... but for me, my make-up is to make me feel better, not to impress anyone else. I like the compliments when I get them, sure, but even if I didn't get them, I'd still wear make-up every day!


----------



## lalunia (Apr 11, 2008)

I love this thread Glam8babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





While no one told me that I wear too much makeup, I am always ebarrassed putting it on in front of my friends when we're getting ready to go out somewhere because I know they're looking at me like I'm crazy.. thinking "she's gonna put more on??" I just hide out in the bathroom and put it on so they don't know just how many products I like to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am waiting though for them to tell me something one day lol

ABout the hair color... I used to be a platinum blonde until about a month ago when I dyed it brown. It's crazy how people treat me differently now! wth is up with that?? Everyone tells me that I look more serious now and less like a ditz, which is ridiculous and I'm def going back to blonde


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes. My friends little sister turned to me one day and said, "WOW, you wear a LOT of make-up." And I'll get a lot of, you shouldn't wear that much eyeshadow, eyeliner, powder, etc.

But I'm happy with it and I feel comfortable, so why not?


----------



## tikamicizia (Apr 12, 2008)

yess, especially by boys,, i think they won't believe how much products we can put in our face. lol


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Yes. My friends little sister turned to me one day and said, "WOW, you wear a LOT of make-up." And I'll get a lot of, you shouldn't wear that much eyeshadow, eyeliner, powder, etc.

But I'm happy with it and I feel comfortable, so why not?_

 
my friends BROTHER said it to me one time lol.. but he is abit of a puff


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my friends BROTHER said it to me one time lol.. but he is abit of a puff_

 
Oh man.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A puff. 

What is it with friends siblings these days?


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twinkley* 

 
_I think the problem is that people feel uncomfortable around people who look more polished/pretty/beautiful than themselves. Then they make you feel bad that you are soooo full of yourself because you take care of yourself, while the truth is that they are just jealous that they themselves can't/don't bother/don't have tha guts to do the same as you are!_

 
very well put. especially people who are miserable with their lives and have nooooo time for themselves cuz they have to care for others (ex. children) or aren't financially capable of putting down money for "extra" stuff. it sucks for them, but don't look at us as if we're spoiled conceited brats/bitches or something.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

My favourite is when someone will imply you look like a whore (thanks Dad!). My father thinks any makeup is too much makeup, actually calls it "war paint". Most people don't give me a hard time over the makeup I wear, though some aren't sure how to approach me as I tend to wear bright, bold looks and colours. I love them and that's what matters.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holla26* 

 
_yea more natural like pam anderson or jenna jameson lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THIS PISSES ME OFF. guys like to sometimes say you have too much make up to girls who just want to have fun because makeup is their thing. ITS ART. our face is our canvas. and their over there drooling over those fake double Ds that are hard as rocks

i just dont get it


----------



## Calhoune (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah my boyfriend tries to claim that he like me without makeup, thing is he has never seen me without because I always have /some/ on even if it's just some concealer and mascara.

I agree with the top poster haha "Yeah you like women natural. Is that why your eyes are fixed to her plastic boobs?"

My mom used to tell me, but thing is that she is always right. My mom is a big makeup fan herself and if she tells me it's a bit too much, I will go and clean some off. I never really heard anything about it from my boyfriend since I only wear neutrals around him but the ONE TIME I wore color, soft lavender, he told me I had too much on.
What! I just changed the color of one of the 10 something items I use.

It just made me realize how he's exactly like those guys who as long as there are no bright colors, they think you're not made up.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been told that many times. I just ask "Is it YOUR face?" "No..." "Then don't f***ing worry about it" and that usually does it. I get it a lot because I am a black woman who LOVES bold colors. So they stand out A LOT, but I love it! 

I remember I was wearing MACs "Fresh Water" once [for those who don't know, it's an electric blue] and my mom was like "EW! That's way too much make up!" So I just went back into the bathroom...and put on some more LMAO


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I've been told that many times. I just ask "Is it YOUR face?" "No..." "Then don't f***ing worry about it" and that usually does it. I get it a lot because I am a black woman who LOVES bold colors. So they stand out A LOT, but I love it! 

I remember I was wearing MACs "Fresh Water" once [for those who don't know, it's an electric blue] and my mom was like "EW! That's way too much make up!" So I just went back into the bathroom...and put on some more LMAO_

 
LOL haha you're so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your response, i'm gonna say that to the people who always comment on how much make up i wear


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 16, 2008)

Along the same lines, a couple of my parents friends have said things like "your lipstick is too dark" and "why don't you wear light colors" and "why don't you wear pink" etc, etc. No one else seems to care. My two best friends (male) tell me I look hot with dark lipstick.


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 16, 2008)

haha my boyfriend tells this too me all the time he's like honey you look like a drag queen whats that stuff all over your face... it doesnt bother me... most of my friends are MAC whores or are trannies so i fit in lol and i dont care how naturally pretty you are EVERYBODY looks better with makeup


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I've never had anything bad said about the amount of makeup I wear. I get compliments, and the closest thing to negativity about my makeup, would be people telling me I look fine without it._

 
Same here, I guess we're the lucky ones.


----------



## Shanti (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to get it all the time when I first started venturing into makeup when I was 14, but really all I wore was eyeliner and eyeshadow back then. I wear loads more different stuff now but recently I rarely get that "too much makeup" comment... psch.. I think it's only cuz my APPLICATION has gotten better, and actually people say that I'm "sooo pretty!" only when I've got my full face on! Ha.
I used to have this friend who always told me it was too much, she even went as far as "Don't wear a lot of makeup when you're around me". >=(
Lately I don't get called out for wearing much, it's quite the opposite now. But I don't take crap from people who tell me that it's too much when either 1)they need it 2)they never wear it and 3)they're plain ignorant/boring.
From people who don't ever wear it, who are they to tell you that it's too much or not? Obviously if they don't know jack shit about it, they are in no place to judge, I think. 
As for those net haters, don't pay any mind to them, I also agree about the jealousy thing. She's probably really really unskilled and can't do it herself so she lashes out on someone who's obviously way better at something than she is so she's stuck looking like poo.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree - I don't wear much make-up at all anymore.. i wish i was back into though as i miss it.. i always feel more put together with make up on..


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

People haven't exactly said I WEAR too much make-up... but they have said I HAVE too much make-up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My sister's boyfriend actually told me once: you know, if you saved all your make-up money, you could afford one big cosmetic surgery! 
Haha... funny! 

I work as a kindergarden teacher so I have to be "moderate" with my looks.


----------



## iiLOVEsushi (Apr 22, 2008)

MU is what makes me feel beautiful, I don't feel that I am trying to hide behind something. I like it and I've been told that I'm a bit TOO obssesed and I don;t need it but WHATEVER ! 

I'm still going to wear it. 

Funny how the people that say that to me are now trying to put on eyeliner and mascara, obviously its just a crocked line with clumped up spidery lashes. BTW, I saw them shopping for makeup.. I'd like to see the final result of they're application.

Guys have been telling me that I don't need that "stuff". Yeh well why do you stare at those women in your "men" magazine huh?


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 22, 2008)

I got this a few days ago, I thought my makeup looked great. I'd spent ages applying and and making sure the eye shadows were blended well. It was for a family thing I was going too. One of my cousins turned round and told me I had too much makeup on, I had nude lip (fleshpot) and smokey eyes. It really made me feel really self conscious, then I realised that she was actually probably jealous, so it made me feel a lot better. 

My dad always tells as long as I'm happy with what you're wearing, you really shouldn't care what others think


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 22, 2008)

To be honest, there IS such thing as "too much makeup." It exists upon people who do not know how and where to wear their makeup appropriately. For instance, everyday people who see a woman on the street during the day with bright red or purple lips  may say YUCK! what is she wearing?! but at night, in a club or downtown, people think nothing of it. It all depends on the perspective of the viewer, and how comfortable the person wearing the makeup is. Confidence is beauty, so if you got it, flaunt it.

Also, I know when I started wearing makeup (Age 13 or so) my mother would always tell me "Makeup is supposed to be put on to look natural." So I would wear brown liner, mascara, pink blush, and pink gloss. OH HOW TIMES HAVE CHANGED! Especially by wearing and using MAC products, I have learned over the years about how makeup application is an ART. (Hence the name Makeup ARTIST!) Therefore, it is a form of expression. If someone wants to wear dark makeup or vibrant colors during the day, more power to them. I feel that way about fashion too. If you want to dye your hair green and wear a bright yellow and orange polka dot dress, go for it. Just do it with confidence, and don't care what passerbyers say about you.

And if you ARE going to be self conscious about what you are wearing on your face, and feel the need to defend it constantly, then maybe take a step back, and find colors and pigments that work with your skin tone and that you can feel completely and utterly comfortable walking down the street in. Self-esteem, although it is inside, tends to show outside. I can spot a person with high-self-esteem a mile away, and can smell someone with no confidence if they are standing next to me. That is the key to life, in my opinion, and I think if you are talented enough to apply beautiful makeup and be proud of your talents and abilities, then go for it!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_ the people that say things either are jelous or dont have a good life so they try and make me feel bad._

 
I think you're absolutely on target!
People who pick others apart are generally unhappy, insecure and immature. The girl who raged at you in the chat room sounds like she has a real personality disorder. I'd detach from her, completely.
As for the others in your life who feel compelled to give you unsolicited "advice," they just sound like they have way  too much spare time. If I were you, I'd be tempted to say, "I don't seem to recall asking you."
You could also employ Ann Landers' famous line: "I'm sure you _*mean*_ to be helpful ..."
Anyone who has that much time to spend criticizing others has NO life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

the only person that ever says that i wear too much makeup is my boyfriend... but that's because he knows nothing about makeup


----------



## cno64 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_the only person that ever says that i wear too much makeup is my boyfriend... but that's because he knows nothing about makeup _

 
*Most *men simply do not "get it" about makeup.
The few who do are usually tremendous fun, though.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

What a beeeyatch! She's probably hideous if she had to say that.

Yeah I used to get it heaps but now I don't get it as much. Oh well my face, my problem.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually get that from my boyfriend but I did get a comment on my blog, of course it wasn't as outrageous as yours was. This was what I got:
"girls,go easy on the chemicals you put on your skin hahah"

I viewed his blog and he had a bunch of e-books for playboy. I'm thinking "how would you like to look at your playboy bunnies without their makeup?"

anyway, do what you like. if you like makeup, it's for yourself. I used to care that I wear too much makeup to school compared to everyone else but now I'm just enjoying it. I have so much makeup. If I'm not gonna use it what am I supposed to do with it? paint the walls or something? lol

forget about those people who make those nasty comments! they're just jealous that you're so pretty and you have skills with makeup.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it pisses me off when people do this especially ones that dont know how to even apply it...

well earlier on i was in this chat room for my local area which i sometimes go on to see if any of my mates are on... but today i was chatting to some nice people then some girl comes on and starts slatin me for no reason "you wear too much makeup.. looks like a makeup box exploded on your face" and "you peroxide slut" and "you need a shovel to get it all off"

i dont know why she said peroxide slut because ive NEVER died my hair lol apart from a few highlights couple times a year

but as for my profile.. i do have pics on there where im wearing makeup (mostly pics ive posted on here as FOTD's and normal ones.. some with my bf too and some ready to go clubbin)
i understand some people hate makeup but to be honest why do people need to judge too much? it pisses me off soo much

not to mention the girl who said it didnt have a pic of her on her profile which was abit weird (maybe shes soo ugly!) lol but yeh, i used to get shit like this in school getting comments how i wear too much makeup when they were girls who wore WAYY more than me but they never got shit

Its also funny because i do love makeup but i dont wear it much... maybe twice a week if that? and when im at college i wear abit of foundation, set it with powder, mascara, blush and a lipgloss or neutral lipstick

I thought this would be a good discussion to put on here as we are all makeup lovers... and when i thought about it, i dont wear that much makeup at all. But obviously i think some girls get jealous and start slating because they have nothing nice to say... my boyfriend hasnt got a problem at all, he loves me without makeup but he knows how much i love it so he buys me mac when new collections come out, he loves that i collect something and enjoy it.. just like he loves his football i love my makeup!

soo what about you guys?_

 
I have gotten similar comments because of my love for rich bold make up colors.  The person who stated that you are a slut.  Your makeup and hair looks very tasteful.  I like your makeup also.  I see that you are not afraid of color and I like that.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I've been told that many times. I just ask "Is it YOUR face?" "No..." "Then don't f***ing worry about it" and that usually does it. I get it a lot because I am a black woman who LOVES bold colors. So they stand out A LOT, but I love it! 

I remember I was wearing MACs "Fresh Water" once [for those who don't know, it's an electric blue] and my mom was like "EW! That's way too much make up!" So I just went back into the bathroom...and put on some more LMAO_

 
I am a black woman also and I love bold colors.  GIVE ME my Limegreens, bright turquoises, and other bold colors.  I hate Neutrals.


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 27, 2008)

Some girl at school once started pointing and laughing at me because I had this lipstick on that was quite bright. She was like OMGZ HAHAHA LOOK AT YOU. :/ You would think I had something stuck on my face by how she was acting. :/ I think thats put me off wearing lots of make up really, but I do wear a lot if I go out or if its for a special occasion. 

I don't wear too much at work but I don't really care too much about how I look when i'm there. lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to get comments about my make-up from one of my friends especially. She herself rarely wears makeup and when she does, it's very minimal. What she used to usually say was: "why are you so done up? we're only meeting to have coffee..". This was when we first started being friends. But lately, I notice she started to put on makeup whenever she's out with me, even other friends have noticed this.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ But lately, I notice she started to put on makeup whenever she's out with me, even other friends have noticed this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha!
You know what they say about imitation ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has anyone ever complained to you all that you look "too nice"?
Whenever I go anywhere, even if it's just to the grocery store to buy paper towels, I put on makeup, do my hair and wear nice(though casual) clothes.
Some family and friends have complained that I "make them feel like a slob," because they opt to go bare-faced, hair hanging limp,  in worn out, oversized clothes.
My sister, especially, liked to whine to our mother about how I made her feel "like a slug" when we'd go to the mall together.
I didn't feel at all bad. My attitude was, "If I make some effort with my appearance, and you don't, and I end up looking nicer than you, that's not my fault."
If I had dolled up deliberately just to try to make someone else feel bad about the way she looked, that _*would*_ have been wrong of me, but that's not how it was.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I am a black woman also and I love bold colors.  GIVE ME my Limegreens, bright turquoises, and other bold colors.  I hate Neutrals.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Work it giiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl! LOL

I'm wearing ORANGE today!


----------



## LOCa (Apr 28, 2008)

I Don't Think You Wear Too Much Makeup.... You Look Very Pretty In Your Makeup.

But Im Gunna Use: "looks like a makeup box exploded on your face" On My Neices And Cousins haha I Swear Just To Tease Though...


----------



## thebreat (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG, I have been waiting for a topic like this to come up. There is this girl at my work that I cannot stand! I don't know if anyone will actually read this post, but I have to get this out and see what you guys think.

So there is this girl I work with (I work at a CCO btw) and she ALWAYS wears neutral colors. You can't even tell she has anything on her face. She looks like she goes makeup less everyday. Everyone at work says she looks really plain, and that nothing about her stands out.

Well, about a year ago me, her, and another girl were talking about people wearing different colors of makeup. I said "Yeah, people probably think I look like a clown." She started laughing and said "They do." I just stopped and looked at her and said "What?" She kept laughing and said "They think you look like a clown."

I don't wear my makeup any crazier than anyone else on here. It was some hairdresser that was doing her hair at some cheap-ass wannabe salon that wears makeup exactly like her that said "I can't believe someone would want to wear their makeup like that. What was she thinking? I don't know why anyone would want to look like that."

Well that was all over with. I find out last week she is STILL talking about my makeup behind my back. It drives me crazy because NO ONE ever compliments her on her makeup, but she hears people complimenting me every day.

There have been a couple times she has tried to wear bright colors, and then say "Brianna, I don't know how to do it." Then she'll turn right around and say it looks bad.

GRRR!!

So here is a picture of my brightest rainbow look. Do I look like a clown???


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 29, 2008)

thebreat: shes just jealous!! like you said she even tried to wear bright colours but couldnt do it, she wants to have skills like you and be able to pull it off
and you deffo dont look like a clown!!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebreat* 

 
_OMG, I have been waiting for a topic like this to come up. There is this girl at my work that I cannot stand! I don't know if anyone will actually read this post, but I have to get this out and see what you guys think.



 I find out last week she is STILL talking about my makeup behind my back. 

GRRR!!
_

 
I think it's just wonderful(sarcasm alert) that this girl has such an abundance of spare time that she's free to devote herself entirely to critiquing your makeup.
What kind of job does this person have? She seems to be getting paid for essentially doing nothing. Nice work, if you can get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, you don't look like a clown. What is that lipcolor you're wearing? It looks really great.
And you have beautiful eyes and brows.
You're just a pretty girl, and your co-"worker" probably feels envious and threatened, poor little washed out thing.


----------



## thebreat (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_ What is that lipcolor you're wearing? It looks really great._

 
Thanks! I think it was half-red lip liner and petal pusher lipglass.


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 30, 2008)

I think people see bright colors and automatically think "a lot of makeup". Usually my fast face is just a tinted moisturizer, concealer, paint pot on the eyes, brow fix, cheek color, face powder and gloss. I get compliments on how good my skin looks from time to time, and I can tell you it wouldn't look that way if I just shuffled in to work wearing absolutely no makeup!! 

And for me putting on my makeup in the morning is just another step in my routine. Some people drink coffee...I put on makeup!


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_It's really bad. I don't think you should tell anyone that they wear too much makeup unless its really unflattering and not well-blended, etc etc. Just constructive criticism. But well, people call me dracula and other nasty things because I'm so pale. So I guess there's just a lot of idiots out there, nothing to do about it. But you shouldn't care about them, you're a really pretty girl and they're probably just jealous because you have the guts to stand out from the crowd._

 
I'm very pale too and people used to call me "vampire" because my hair is dark and my skin is light and I would wear heavy eyeliner. (This was in high school.)


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebreat* 

 
_OMG, I have been waiting for a topic like this to come up. There is this girl at my work that I cannot stand! I don't know if anyone will actually read this post, but I have to get this out and see what you guys think.

So there is this girl I work with (I work at a CCO btw) and she ALWAYS wears neutral colors. You can't even tell she has anything on her face. She looks like she goes makeup less everyday. Everyone at work says she looks really plain, and that nothing about her stands out.

Well, about a year ago me, her, and another girl were talking about people wearing different colors of makeup. I said "Yeah, people probably think I look like a clown." She started laughing and said "They do." I just stopped and looked at her and said "What?" She kept laughing and said "They think you look like a clown."

I don't wear my makeup any crazier than anyone else on here. It was some hairdresser that was doing her hair at some cheap-ass wannabe salon that wears makeup exactly like her that said "I can't believe someone would want to wear their makeup like that. What was she thinking? I don't know why anyone would want to look like that."

Well that was all over with. I find out last week she is STILL talking about my makeup behind my back. It drives me crazy because NO ONE ever compliments her on her makeup, but she hears people complimenting me every day.

There have been a couple times she has tried to wear bright colors, and then say "Brianna, I don't know how to do it." Then she'll turn right around and say it looks bad.

GRRR!!

So here is a picture of my brightest rainbow look. Do I look like a clown???




_

 
Ugh. She's Way Jealous.

And So Am I Because I Could Never Do That.
I Lack Eyeshadow Skills Like a Muhhhfff.

AHhh I Want To Try This Look Now !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hah Then Forsure You Can Show Her What Real Clown Looks Like.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 2, 2008)

people can be so jealous & judgemental.

i guess i'm lucky that my FT job is with all girls & only 1 guy, so I usually get complimented on my MU & not anything nasty.

but my BF always tells me how great i look & that i don't even need makeup, but you KNOW he's just trying to score some points!


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i work at a preschool...and i just laugh when my kids ask me "whats all that stuff on your face??" or "why are you wearing pink on your eyes?"

children._

 
AW. Thats Adorable!


----------



## fafinette21 (May 21, 2008)

i HATE when people say "you don't NEED all that makeup on". so what? i flipping WANT it on! the other day i was bored waiting for my bf to finish work, its like 9:00 at night and i figured i'd play with some makeup. i just had normal foundation and blush on. and i blended a light purple, light turquoise and a white shimmer colour (plus liner and mascara). i thought it looked super cute. as SOON as i walked downstairs my mom looks at me and goes "whoa thats too much makeup" to which i immediately responded "how would you know? you don't even wear makeup" and then she said she was only trying to "help". so i said well you're not, i can do what i want. and then she got all mad. 
BUT later, my dad saw me and said "your makeup looks very nice today" so i said "thank you....mom said i was wearing too much" and you know what he said??? here it is: "yea but you know what? your mom doesn't wear any makeup"
lol! i was like exactlyyyyy! felt weird getting makeup approved by my dad and not my mom haha.


----------



## TDoll (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it pisses me off when people do this especially ones that dont know how to even apply it...

well earlier on i was in this chat room for my local area which i sometimes go on to see if any of my mates are on... but today i was chatting to some nice people then some girl comes on and starts slatin me for no reason "you wear too much makeup.. looks like a makeup box exploded on your face" and "you peroxide slut" and "you need a shovel to get it all off"

i dont know why she said peroxide slut because ive NEVER died my hair lol apart from a few highlights couple times a year

but as for my profile.. i do have pics on there where im wearing makeup (mostly pics ive posted on here as FOTD's and normal ones.. some with my bf too and some ready to go clubbin)
i understand some people hate makeup but to be honest why do people need to judge too much? it pisses me off soo much

not to mention the girl who said it didnt have a pic of her on her profile which was abit weird (maybe shes soo ugly!) lol but yeh, i used to get shit like this in school getting comments how i wear too much makeup when they were girls who wore WAYY more than me but they never got shit

Its also funny because i do love makeup but i dont wear it much... maybe twice a week if that? and when im at college i wear abit of foundation, set it with powder, mascara, blush and a lipgloss or neutral lipstick

I thought this would be a good discussion to put on here as we are all makeup lovers... and when i thought about it, i dont wear that much makeup at all.  But obviously i think some girls get jealous and start slating because they have nothing nice to say... my boyfriend hasnt got a problem at all, he loves me without makeup but he knows how much i love it so he buys me mac when new collections come out, he loves that i collect something and enjoy it.. just like he loves his football i love my makeup!

soo what about you guys?_

 
Sounds like she's jealous! No one would just attack you for no reason like that unless they had a reason to.  I don't think it has anything to do with your makeup or hair at all.  Like I said, she's probably just bitter and jealous because she doesn't look like you!


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

My mom tells me that sometimes LOL. So I dont care. She thinks that Only ''natural'' colors suit me. So When I wear Greens or blues or bright pinks she is like OOOOOOOOOOOOO and im like *leaves*. Sometimes at school I get commetns like: wow that must have taken you so long. But It makes me feel good when I walk out the door. Its something I enjoy doing. I cant wait to  wake up in the morning and start painting my eyes! I obviously am smart enough to judge and say: Oh look Lauren. You have 10 min. to get ready. Maybe you shouldnt waste time on make up. But when I do have time. I look forward to it!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 5, 2008)

People have said things to me before like "Uhh Jess, we're just going to get lunch, do you really need to put all of that crap on?" or "Oh man, Jessica has to go get ready to see no one" but I dont look at it like that. I think first impressions are everything and since when is it bad for someones first impression of me to be that I like to take care of myself? To most people e/s=too much make up. But besides that, people usually say crap like that because they are jealous of you! They try to talk everyones ear off about how your fake because not only do they want people to think you aren't really that pretty, but they want to believe it their selves. Next time, tell her that if shes so worried that your prettier than her, that you will give her a complimentary makeover so she will keep her unglossed lips shut about you.

This is an actual convo I had with a Hater a couple of months ago:

_Hater- Why do you wear so much make up?_
Me- Why do you have so many basketball shoes?
_Hater-Uhh...because I love basketball._
Me-Interesting...so what was your question again?


----------



## astronaut (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate it how people will come up with the perception that people who wear makeup are insecure about their looks. I get occasional comments on my youtube of some randoms talking about how I look fine without makeup and don't get why I bother to spend so much money and time on it. It really offends me. I should be able to have a harmless hobby too. Just because I choose to paint my face rather than paint murals or collect coins. They think they can just have assumptions of someone they don't even know by watching them apply makeup for 10 minutes. Obviously if one was watching a video of someone shooting another person then a lot can be assumed of that person within that 10 minutes but this is just makeup folks.


----------



## Jessica6128 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been told I wore too much makeup and oddly enough it was when I had on foundation, light neutral shadow, mascara and neutral pink lipgloss. People are just weird.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

I've never had that comment before about wearing too much, but I hate when you're sitting there with a full face of make up and then someone who is there wearing just some liner or whatever says:
"Yeah, i don't like wearing too much make up..i've NEVER worn foundation" really proud of themselves - like they're SO above cosmetics, or that there is something dirty about it.
my sister in law ALWAYS does that
i feel like saying
"well done you - have a cookie"

but instead i sit there going on about what I have on that day - brands, names and all, like "fuck you" lol

I never really understand the sentiment behind that kind of comment, but it feels Soo snidey


----------



## sinergy (Jun 6, 2008)

I love to wear bold and colorful makeup, I have nice big eyes and I like to play them up! But Ive gotten those comments especially from my husbands family, which eh, I could care less, I mean if you could see his sister and her hair...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and then her 'makeup bag' Im glad Im me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes it hurts my feelings, because its like why would you take the time out of your day just to put someone down for something that has nothing to do with you???? my niece is graduating high school and for her present i wanted to send her some MAC and my sis in law was like...well not everyone gets off on stuff like that, you might as well send her money instead, im sure she could use it more.


----------



## Evey (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Shit I wear my makeup- full eyes- every single day. People have talked shit, but I dont give a crap. I do what I want!_

 
LOL! Hilly you crack me up...you talk just like me...


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_I love to wear bold and colorful makeup, I have nice big eyes and I like to play them up! But Ive gotten those comments especially from my husbands family, which eh, I could care less, I mean if you could see his sister and her hair...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then her 'makeup bag' Im glad Im me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes it hurts my feelings, because its like why would you take the time out of your day just to put someone down for something that has nothing to do with you???? my niece is graduating high school and for her present i wanted to send her some MAC and my sis in law was like...well not everyone gets off on stuff like that, you might as well send her money instead, im sure she could use it more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what's it to her? your niece, your gift. i hate when parents restrict their kids from things THEY don't like..


----------



## triccc (Jun 6, 2008)

some people mainly dudes think I am wearing too much makeup.. 
I don't care! I love it even if I am a tomboy!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

So far noone has said anything rude to my face.
Infact I think it has helped me gain respect amongst people.     My husband sometimes complains that i take too long putting it on though. 
I like makeup more for a creativity outlet than to cover up flaws, but hey thats a bonus for me, lol.


----------



## Jessica6128 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think most women in general like to be snarky to other women especially when you see something you like on them they act jealous. Instead they should just be like Hey I like your makeup, boots..whatever is on them..give them a compliment, ask them where they got it..or even ask for a makeup tip.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

Nobody has never said anything to me... if they did, I would tell them to piss off.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 6, 2008)

ooooo. Another thing, Im originally from a bigger city so you know more stuff was going on there obviously, style/hair/makeup wise then we moved to this extreme bible belt area which is fine, but I went to cosmetology school here and Ive always been into makeup, lots of girls I went to school with didnt even know what MAC was. (so I had to school them, haha) but anyhow, a few of the 'seniors' when I started would tell me things like, 'o is MAC like an ethnic line?' or 'hmmm...people with more of a tan can pull off those colors...if I wore them Id look like a street walker' (that was in fact one of the instructors....lmao) And seriously I like to push it sometimes, but not enough to warrant those comments. people are craaaa-sssiee!!!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah. But I hardly ever wear foundation. So it pisses me off, cause usually they have crap smeared allover their face.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never been told I WEAR too much makeup, but I have been told that I HAVE too much makeup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Honestly, I don't feel comfortable NOT wearing makeup.  If someone has a problem with that, then to hell with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the girl in the chatroom, well, I am SURE she is jealous. You are GORGOEUS, and if you had pictures up, then she can see just how beautiful you are.  I am sure that she doesn't have any pictures up so that she can harass others online without them being able to slam her back.  Personally, I wouldn't give her the satisfaction of a backlash from you.  She is trying to get a rise out of people, and if she knows it bothers them, she will continue.  It is really sad that some people have such a low self esteem that they have to put down others in order to make themselves feel better.  Don't worry, you don't wear too much makeup.  From everything I have seen from you, your makeup is always very tastefully done and accentuates your natural beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (BTW, I just tried to add you on myspace and it wouldn't let me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## rbella (Jun 7, 2008)

I get told I wear too much makeup all the time.  I don't give a damn.  Just the other day I was at a closing and the freakin' Realtor told me I wore to much makeup.  Then my client agreed.  Who the hell are these people?

I know it is Houston and it's hot and humid and if I sweat I will look like a cake, but I go to great lengths with blotting papers to make sure this does not happen.  

Also, I don't give a rat's ass if someone has a problem with the amount of makeup I'm wearing.  It's their problem, not mine.  I think the biddy who made a comment about your makeup on the internet was a tool.  You're beautiful and you make me sick (in a good way).  

Sometimes I feel like whipping out my MSF and my piggies and going to town on some of these so called "natural beauties".  Natural beauty my ass.  I just want to tell them that there is still prep work involved in the natural look, and it didn't payoff!!!!!!!!  JMO.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2008)

I got this comment once from a guy, and all I was doing was putting on some eyeliner...

Well, I wasted no time telling him that instead of commenting on my makeup, he should concentrate on washing his hands after using the bathroom... Yea, i got pissed off!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

I've see your tutorials, and I think you're pretty w/ or w/o makeup. And her comments were totally un-needed.

As for the too much makeup comments, my mom tells me I do. But she doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Sometimes I feel like whipping out my MSF and my piggies and going to town on some of these so called "natural beauties".  Natural beauty my ass.  I just want to tell them that there is still prep work involved in the natural look, and it didn't payoff!!!!!!!!  JMO._

 




Oh my gosh I love u


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_ooooo. Another thing, Im originally from a bigger city so you know more stuff was going on there obviously, style/hair/makeup wise then we moved to this extreme bible belt area which is fine, but I went to cosmetology school here and Ive always been into makeup, lots of girls I went to school with didnt even know what MAC was. (so I had to school them, haha) but anyhow, a few of the 'seniors' when I started would tell me things like, 'o is MAC like an ethnic line?' or 'hmmm...people with more of a tan can pull off those colors...if I wore them Id look like a street walker' (that was in fact one of the instructors....lmao) And seriously I like to push it sometimes, but not enough to warrant those comments. people are craaaa-sssiee!!!_

 

Ooooh Lord, I know EXACTLY what you mean. I really went through the same thing 3 years ago when I moved down south. Some girl was going through my make up bag and was like "Jesus girl, what _is_ this stuff??" A lot of my friends think I'm some crazy fashionista/make up extraordinare/hair stylin' genius but really, it's not even that deep, it's all simple stuff lol. Go on youtube & watch a make up tutorial (or come on specktra!), buy some good conditioner, and read the fashion section in cosmo. Voila! You are now a "crazy fashionista/make up extraordinare/hair stylin' genius"


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 8, 2008)

It's funny because I don't think I've ever had a girl say that to me. It's probably because they're too distracted with talkin shit on my style to notice my makeup.

Guys though, yea. They'll tell me I'm prettier without it. I like it though and to me it's something fun and creative so I wear it and that's that. Or they think girls who wear it are high maintenence.
glam8babe, you're lucky to have a bf like that, and you're gorgeous so that chick had to be jealous. I hate girls that talk shit like that when they don't even put their own pics up.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 8, 2008)

but just think for everyone one person that says that you wear too much makeup, there are what two that turn around and say, 'girl your look is hawt!!'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean dont you love it when you can walk into a place and someone notices something like your eyeliner??? i dont mind being the center of attention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha. we went out to dinner the other night and i had a smokey black eye with a teal eyeliner and it looked nice, and not over done and the waitress and someone from two tables over commented on how pretty my eyes were. so its all good. the haters can keep hatin'!!!!!


----------



## lnllms (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope, but I try to keep makeup sexy and not over done. I wear dramatic looks, but only when they look good with what I wear n where I am going. I adore makeup BUT I dont like too much on people wearing t shirts or informal stuff.... It can be 2 much in my opinion, but we should all wear what makes us feel good!


----------



## lilf3rri3didi (Jul 27, 2008)

recently, i bumped into my ex-boyfriend's gf and she told my brother, "wow, I didn't know your sister wears "that much makeup"?" I was offended when she said that because i've never said anything bad about her, I was always minding my own business and here she is criticizing the way I look. I don't understand why people would have to be so harsh to other people by the way they look. People can apply their makeup any way they want. We all have our own opinions and creativity on our looks and it just makes us feel comfortable. I guess people are just jealous and they take their jealousy on people so that they can feel better. just ignore her and don't let her get to you, she's ignorant and immature. Your gorgeous by the way and just wear your makeup anyway you want. whatever makes you feel happy and comfortable and remember don't let the negative things get to you. =)


----------



## liv (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't been told I wear too much, but I have been told I OWN too much many many times, mostly from family.  Only a few of my friends know how much makeup I actually have!  They think it's all in my makeup bag when I stay overnight, when I have a mini sterlite 3 drawer crammed with other stuff I chose to leave behind.

It's like anything, if YOU like it that's what matters, and if you can't think of anything nice to say, maybe you shouldn't say anything at all.  I hate when people get some sick satisfaction from demeaning someone else.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Has anyone ever complained to you all that you look "too nice"?
Whenever I go anywhere, even if it's just to the grocery store to buy paper towels, I put on makeup, do my hair and wear nice(though casual) clothes.
Some family and friends have complained that I "make them feel like a slob," because they opt to go bare-faced, hair hanging limp, in worn out, oversized clothes.
My sister, especially, liked to whine to our mother about how I made her feel "like a slug" when we'd go to the mall together.
I didn't feel at all bad. My attitude was, "If I make some effort with my appearance, and you don't, and I end up looking nicer than you, that's not my fault."
If I had dolled up deliberately just to try to make someone else feel bad about the way she looked, that *would* have been wrong of me, but that's not how it was._

 
I am the same way as you are. People always ask me what I am all dressed up for. I'm like: nothing, it's not dressing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It may be dressing up compared to sweatshirt, bagging pants, and crocs ... But I just want to look put together anywhere I go. That's all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About make-up, one of my male friends said that to me and I was like ok (while thinking I don't care at all what you think, makeup-illiterate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But I never have rainbow eyes on outside the house so maybe that's why I haven't got all those comments.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_I am the same way as you are. People always ask me what I am all dressed up for. I'm like: nothing, it's not dressing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It may be dressing up compared to sweatshirt, bagging pants, and crocs ... But I just want to look put together anywhere I go. That's all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_*What*_ is the *deal?*
Why do some people seem to feel so threatened when someone else looks put together?
Are they *that* insecure?
If so, I think the best course would be for these people to put more time and effort into their own appearance, so they could feel better about themselves.
It's not rocket science, after all ...
As a teen, I developed my style by reading magazines, especially _Seventeen_, and by experimentation.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 28, 2008)

No, I didn't not hear such comments, but (like some of you already said) people (Friends, family) tell me I own too much makeup.
I was really hurt this one time I politely asked my friend to buy me one e/s in CCO she was going to (I gave her money) and she said "No, you don't need another eye shadow! Seriously, you have too much stuff!" I felt really sad.. I didn't even know she had opinions about my makeup collection, you know? LOL I don't really spend time thinking about how much m/u  my friends have. I didn't show her I was hurt, I just said "I believe it's up to me to decide if I need something..." she apologized later, saying it's not her business, and yup, I love her to death but it's nobody's damn business!
My money, my face, my enjoyment, my life! Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jul 28, 2008)

I work in a retail store and I have always gotten compliments on my makeup from customers and those I work with. So from their feedback I know my looks are not overly exaggereated but there are some coworkers that ask "Oh where are you going tonight?" &"Do you have a hot date later". Which I suspect is their way of saying that I wear too much makeup. Most girls where I work wear minimal if any makeup at all, but I love wearing makeup it makes me feel poished and put together. So I figure, as long as we are all happy and excited about our looks, no one else's opinion matters.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_No, I didn't not hear such comments, but (like some of you already said) people (Friends, family) tell me I own too much makeup.
I was really hurt this one time I politely asked my friend to buy me one e/s in CCO she was going to (I gave her money) and she said "No, you don't need another eye shadow! Seriously, you have too much stuff!" My money, my face, my enjoyment, my life! Thankyouverymuch!_

 
And the amount of makeup you own affects *her* life _*how*_?
Really, if you and she were living together, and your makeup collection threatened to keep her trapped in the event of a fire, I could see her point.
Otherwise, I think it's strictly your business, and it wasn't overly nice of her to refuse to do you a simple favor.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlygrlnyc* 

 
_I work in a retail store and I have always gotten compliments on my makeup from customers and those I work with. So from their feedback I know my looks are not overly exaggereated but there are some coworkers that ask "Oh where are you going tonight?" &"Do you have a hot date later". Which I suspect is their way of saying that I wear too much makeup. Most girls where I work wear minimal if any makeup at all, but I love wearing makeup it makes me feel poished and put together. So I figure, as long as we are all happy and excited about our looks, no one else's opinion matters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. I suspect that they're trying to say, "You look much better than I do, and I wish you didn't."
I think you should go right on looking great and enjoying it.
It won't do your co-workers any harm to wonder if you have fabulous plans for the evening.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 28, 2008)

Cno64, you are absolutely right... but she did apologize and she did buy that e/s for me... I guess she either really just spoke w/o thinking or said what she really and truly thinks. Either way I don't care. I'll buy as much m/u as I want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girlygirlnyc- I would say "Yeah, I got ready to have some hot sexy time with this awesome guy.. mmm..mmm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe that would shut them up.


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I agree. I suspect that they're trying to say, "You look much better than I do, and I wish you didn't."
I think you should go right on looking great and enjoying it.
It won't do your co-workers any harm to wonder if you have fabulous plans for the evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_ 
Girlygirlnyc- I would say "Yeah, I got ready to have some hot sexy time with this awesome guy.. mmm..mmm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe that would shut them up._

 

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!

I'll follow both your advice and let them think I'm going out to have the time of my life... Who knows maybe after a few times of me saying this they'll come for makeup advice


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_...and my bf's family. They think I'm so high maintenance just b/c I actually like to make myself look good.
one time my bf's mom said to me "I don't wear makeup at all, not even in the past, and look at my skin. *touches cheek* ooOooOooo, so soft!" It's obvious she doesn't see the wrinkles above her top lip from the kazillion cigarettes she's smoked in her life. yes, that's wonderful cigarette infused "soft" wrinkled skin you have! Don't wear makeup cuz it's bad for your skin, but smoke cigarettes for those lovely wrinkles above your lip!_

 
omg. I'm totally there with you. My mother in law is a troll!! She doesn't wear makeup now, because she "found Jesus" and said "I don't need that superficial worldly stuff to be beautiful in Gods eyes" as she glares at me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was like...yeah, that is why you are nasty and oily and gross. You won't even buy cleaser unless its a Christian Organic product that people in her cultish church buy. ok....better stop about the church thing. I just really hate how she goes on about me being a sinner and "worldly" (wtf does that even mean??! I mean...I read the bible and all...but really that doesn't make sense when shes talking about my clothes and makeup) 

but she even told me at dinner once...yeah she will invite me out to dinner just so she can be a bitch...that I was looking like a tart and needed to change clothes and take all that nasty makeup off. I as wearing a nice long tee shirt, with nothing (nothing! I tell you!) showing but my collar bone and hands. It was winter and icy out so I had my brown leather snow boots on under a pair of nice jeans. Right. Totally tarty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup wise, I wasn't even wearing foundation. I knew better by then not to wear face makeup and bright eyes around her. She does nothing but bitch when I do...rediculous. She just hates me because I'm pretty (I think...) and young (shes ancient...) and have a spine to think on my own. Shes a control freak and likes to hate on people. So I can understand the haters out there and how "family" can suck big time. I'm lucky my own parents and brother are awesome.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 29, 2008)

When I go out, I at least wear tinted moisturizer and my MSFN. I hate it when people ask me why I have this or that - because I want it, goddamn it. I once heard a guy say that I always look as if I have a mask on...I'm sure it wouldn't have once he was crying after getting a swift kick in the nuts. 

Moving on.

Yeah, my Beau or mum would complain about me doing my face whenever I went anywhere. Thing is, you never know who the hell you may run into. Plus, I just like to look nice. Is that a crime?


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

I went through a rebellious stage at school after my mum died. 
I wore thick black liner, all around my eyes, kinda goth.
I constantly got into trouble for that.

I also remember a guy saying to a friend of mine "she wears far too much make-up, it's like a mask, she'd be so much better without it" a long time ago.

My ex also complained about the time it took me to get ready and "you don't need all that paint" blah blah....

I reckon, stuff it - wear what you like, what makes you feel good about yourself!
I always wear make-up, I feel totally naked without it!
I also agree that whoever said it to you was jealous, pure and simple. 
Your FOTD's are fab and you always look great!


----------



## SDD (Jul 30, 2008)

That girl is definitely insecure and jealous! 

Your looks are absolutely beautiful and what got me looking at this site.


----------



## aimee (Jul 31, 2008)

girl youre so pretty and the comments = pure jealousy

i get rude comments when i go out
im 6 feet tall so alot of people make rude comments when i wear high heels
like doesnt she think shes tall enough etc.
oh my i love high heels so leave me alone plus guys love my long legs lol
im a blonde (naturally) and like to wear hair extensions and i do love make up believe me sometimes girls can be rude if theyre jealous
i dont care anymore i take out my compact and my lipglass and smile


----------



## user79 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_i HATE when people say "you don't NEED all that makeup on". so what? i flipping WANT it on!_

 
Ugh, I agree. I've had a few comments to that effect on my YT channel. 






I always want to respond, "so why are you watching makeup videos when you think _any _makeup is too much?" 

I mean, it's a makeup channel, obviously I'm going to be posting videos putting on various levels of dramatic or neutral makeup. I just make sure my makeup is appropriate to the occasion, obviously I'm not going to wear something really dramatic to work or to a funeral. I just like showing people what I can do, and maybe someone will feel it's helpful to their own application and get some new ideas, whatever. I don't really care if you think I don't need it, I _like _it and it's an outlet for creativity, so please spare me your insight.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 31, 2008)

Man, if we stopped doing/buying everything we don't NEED, we wouldn't have lots of stuff.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, my husband.. he basically doesn't like me wearing make up whatsoever..


----------



## alysia56 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have this rule that I kind of live by.  It goes: "No matter where you go, always make sure you look your best.  Because you never know who you might see; or, more importantly, who might see you."

There was an episode of Frasier (I remember this very vaguely) in which he went to the grocery store in his PJ pants and an old t-shirt with his hair ratty and ended up digging someone's discarded aluminum can from the trash recepticle in order to put it in the recycle bin.  As this was happening, an alum from his university happened across his path and immediately assumed Frasier had become a homeless transient.  This turned into a big to-do, got around to the rest of the alumni and it turned out they were having a reunion later that month.

There was a point to this, I swear.  I don't EVER want it to be ME in that position.  So yes, maybe I'm just making a run to Walgreens to get tampons, but you know what?  AnyTHING or anyONE could happen during that time and I'm gonna be ready for it.  And goshdarnit, if that means taking a few minutes of "me" time to get pretty, then at least I can go about my day knowing that no one's gonna mistake me for a homeless transient anytime soon.

So take that, dad! (Who used to get on my case by taking time out to inform me that i wasn't on my way to a beauty pageant.  "No shit, dad, really?")


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia56* 

 
_... no one's gonna mistake me for a homeless transient anytime soon...._

 
That just made my day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting cause I know I feel the same way about going out to work/get groceries/just to look pretty in case someone pops up at my house.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_My money, my face, my enjoyment, my life! Thankyouverymuch!_

 
I love you for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ex-boyfriend who I lived with and who I left at the beginning of 2007 once told me:
"For every new makeup item you buy you have to throw an old one away!"


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love you for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ex-boyfriend who I lived with and who I left at the beginning of 2007 once told me:
*"For every new makeup item you buy you have to throw an old one away!"*







_

 
Because that would accomplish what exactly?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Because that would accomplish what exactly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That no one could say I would have too much makeup...


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think anyone has ever told me that I was wearing too much... but I tend to wear neutrals which don't seem to freak out the general public. 

For example I love dramatic looks - but I don't wear them for various reasons.

I wear a lot of products everyday to get that "natural look" -- because my real natural look would keep me indoors.  HA!.  My boyfriend used to complain that I took too long to get ready... when we were just going to run errands or getting ready for the day when he just wanted to go out to breakfast and be low maintenance.  So I started to consciously be super minimalistic on weekends or not wear anything at all (not wanting to be that High Maintenence girl and wondering how little do I actually need to wear to feel like I look good - I have acne and redness and blonde eyelashes).  Then my boyfriend started to get jealous on my work days - when I would do my full face routine... (as if I was getting dolled up to impress someone else - because I didn't make myself look like that for him on the weekends)  (it was a casual comment - my BF's not psycho) I brought up his previous complaint and said he can't  have it both ways... Either I take my time and do what I want and you wait patiently because you like the end result or you will always see your girlfriend leaving the house looking better for work than for you.  Makeup makes me feel like the best version of myself.  He gets it now ...  he still hates waiting though.. ha!   I don't have flawless skin and dark lashes, I wish I could just throw on chapstick and look presentable - oh well.  I also have to remember that MUA's take 60-90 minutes or more to get actresses ready for the camera... I can take 15-30 minutes to make myself look better.  I interact with the world in a completely different way when I feel polished.

As for the haters out there...  I know that I have seen some women who are wearing looks that make me cringe.  But so what!! I think that a lot of you hit the nail on the head in that it's not about quantity - but the quality of application or the choice of colors that people have issue with.  

Maybe these rude commenters could never imagine wearing the colors you are wearing, or maybe they think it's too much for the daytime because their job has them working with people who only wear mascara, perhaps they never have an occasion to experiment or ironically they would be afraid of the judgment from people like themselves if they tried something new or perhaps they don't have clothing that would compliment the look if they don't lead the same lifestyle - there are so many possible reasons someone might not like various makeup looks.

We all have opinions about what we like - the difference is vocalizing it just to be mean.  I've gone into stores and thought to myself that I really don't like a certain MUA's FOTD does that mean that I would walk up to her and insult her?  OH MY GOD!!! There's a difference between having an opinion and expressing it.  There's also such a thing as tact.  But unless the person they're commenting on respects their point of view ( i.e. is a friend vs. a stranger ) or that in turn the person hearing the criticism likes how the person commenting chooses to look then they're not going to change anyone and they just made an ass of themselves.  But unless that criticism is asked for --- then who do they think they are just to go off on someone else?  I've thought to myself - "my boyfriend's sister wears too much eyeliner" (but when I really think about it - it's about how she applies it - I don't think it's flattering) ... but I can't for the life of me figure out a way not to sound like an jerk if I told her my opinion... and therefore it will not be said... I would sound like an jerk.  it's not worth it... if she likes how she looks - that's all that matters.  And that's all it is opinion - it's not law, it's not right and wrong, it's preference... people need to calm down and get their superior attitudes in check.  If you don't have something nice to say - don't say anything at all.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 5, 2008)

You know it's so interesting that so many men and women (not all, i'm not generalizing) often say they prefer "the natural look."  And yet, will reject/look down upon a girl with absolutely nothing on her face.  What they really like is the "makeup natural" which I don't have to tell you Specktrites takes just as long to do as a bright look.  Even longer, sometimes with all the blending.  


I think what it really boils down to is that some people are intimidated by those who aren't afraid to experiment with color and who value themselves enough to take pride in their appearance.  If you feel your best with nothing but chapstick and powder, then that's the look for you.  But if you feel amazing when you take the time and care to do a full face, then who's to say it's too much?  Sadly there's a lot of people in the world who don't feel that good about themselves, and don't understand how just a little bit of makeup lifts your spirits and makes you feel good.


----------



## pinkstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol, (not) surprisingly enough, all of the people who think I wear "too much" makeup are guys!

My FATHER will sometimes be like "What did you do? Paint on your face?" Or tell me I look like a "heavy base" on, when in reality, I use a dime size amount of MAC's Hyper Real or MAC's Mineralize foundation with a LIGHT dusting of powder.

THEN, I got the most backhanded compliment from my ex's friend. Now, he and I are good friends and he didn't say it to be rude, but I ran into him twice at school, and on both occasions he complimented on how beautiful I look "without all that makeup."

Without all WHAT makeup? Everytime he's seen me, the only thing I have on i s tinted moisturizer and blush, lol. Seriously. Maybe he's seen my Facebook club pics, but even then...It doesn't look overdone at all.

*Sigh* boys.

& like the other girls have already said; who cares about what that girl said! You're beautiful


----------



## icekap1 (Aug 6, 2008)

So broke up with my b/f last Saturday and he goes, "..and one of the things I 'hated' (laungauge?) about you, was you 'painting' your face. My ex-girlfriend didn't 'paint' her face like you!"

All I can say is that "The true shall set you free!"

Now where is my electric eel e/s...lol!!!!


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 6, 2008)

well yeah, considering i'm a boy and i know how to sculpt my cheekbones and contour my eyes. apparently that is "too much", but i don't wear makeup every single day. boys i guess are expected to just put on some black eyeliner if they're doing that whole edgy thing, i don't consider what i like to do to my face as edgy but a lot of people seem to think that's what i'm going for. i usually only do the "too much makeup" look when i go out on certain occasions and that is obviously the effect i'm trying to get, that kind of thing for a special occasion is basically the point. but, i've gotten just as many, if not more, compliments as i have gotten tongue-in-cheek comments.. so i don't really care.


----------



## cindel25 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope but people have said that I should start wearing makeup....pfft.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_Lol, (not) surprisingly enough, all of the people who think I wear "too much" makeup are guys!

My FATHER will sometimes be like "What did you do? Paint on your face?" Or tell me I look like a "heavy base" on, when in reality, I use a dime size amount of MAC's Hyper Real or MAC's Mineralize foundation with a LIGHT dusting of powder.

THEN, I got the most backhanded compliment from my ex's friend. Now, he and I are good friends and he didn't say it to be rude, but I ran into him twice at school, and on both occasions he complimented on how beautiful I look "without all that makeup."



*Sigh* boys.
_

 
Some men, and even a fair number of women, can be surprisingly naive when it comes to makeup and other "adornments."
A few years ago, I knew a young woman who had her hair permed and colored, wore quite a bit of makeup, tweezed her brows almost to nothingness  and wore false eyelashes. She did have nice, though not spectacular, features and a cute figure.
Other people were always raving about how "X is so _*beautiful,*_ and it's all *natural*, too!"
I thought, "Huh? Looks to me like she has to work at it some ..."
I didn't say anything, because X was/is a nice person, and I had no desire to talk negatively about her. I just found all of the "natural beauty" raves a little puzzling.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

YeS!!! and it always comes from "plain janes" or like previously stated people taht know NOTHING about makeup!!! it makes me craazzzyyyyyy.

My best friend ( i love her, but shes a bit of a plain jane) does not wear a stitch of makeup. i can remember one two occasions (her prom and her uncle's wedding) having to fight her to wear makeup, and all i wanted to put on her was a highlight, powder (to control oil) and make flippin mascara cause she has beaauuutiiful eyes, but blond lashes that are super straight.

She once mentioned how i always wear so much (her tone was insulting or anything) but i thought to myself, just because you wear none does not mean "i wear so much" aside from the eyshadow everything is applied light and in a natural fashion. 

I do some theatrical makeup, and one time a girl i was working on commented on how i wasnt wearing makeup that day. i said, i didnt feel like putting it on tonight, im pretty tired. and had no ideas. And then she went on and on about how i wear a lotof makeup, and "it's nice and all, but you look better without"

And lastly, and this one is the weirdo icing on the cake; i knew this girl when i was in high school.. kinda pot head, tom boy, thought she was a latin ganster. we werent really friends, but we were freindly. Anyway, she remembers me from 6 years ago being a little punk junky kid. Well she saw my facebook with some make up pictures and sent me this big long message about how im conforming and trying to be conventionally pretty and how its sad to her yadda yadda. i thought it was really weird, but she was really weird. then like two months later she sent me a msg half apologizing and then saying "I just get scared when women given in to be being "beautiful" and "perfect" but I see that your make up is not in that direction"

it was the captain of weirds.

my dad says i wear truck loads, but he only says that when im putting it on. Once it's on he has no idea.the only diffrence he will see is if i wear red lipstick, or my eyeshadow.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 6, 2008)

My grand-parents (in particular), and following that, my mom, have made comments about my makeup being inappropriately bright or too "heavy-handed". I am under the impression that they think I look like a hooker.  My grand-mother generally refers to my makeup as "war paint"... (haha)

When I tried to defend myself to my mom and told her that it was a difference in opinion caused primarily by differing generations, she asked if I was "sure" that the people (of my age) complimenting me weren't really trying to point out that my face "looked bad" (with bright eyes). If indeed everyone thought I looked so bad, I assume people would not now be asking me for makeup advice, or for me to do their makeup when they go clubbing, attend weddings and the like. I can't look as bad as all that!  (My mom has since relented and admitted that she does see makeup adverts of women in bright makeup.)

The point of all this is... I believe I've spent far too much of my life being concerned with what other people think.  Most of the women I know don't wear makeup and don't have a clue about putting it on. I'm not professing to be any sort of expert on the matter, but I figure that the only way I'm going to learn is to experiment. People practice all sorts of things in an effort to get better at something they love and I put makeup in the same category as painting or music. It's an art that requires effort.

As for taking a long time to get ready... Of course I'm going to take longer to get dressed than a girl (or guy) who jumps out of the shower and brushes their hair. But it is what it is. End of story!


----------



## pratbc (Aug 6, 2008)

Luckily, I have only been told by 1 person that I wear "too much" makeup and that I do not need to wear any at all.  This was said to me by my now ex-husband.  He was very jealous and controlling and did not like me wearing any makeup at all for fear that I would "attract attention."  Now that he is long gone, I am once again having a blast playing around with different m/up looks.
Thank goodness my mother is my ally in this.  She is and has always been into cosmetics.  As a girl, I used to sit by her vanity and watch her apply it all.  Now, I get to share tips and tricks and product recommendations with my mom- its pretty neat.  My sister who is a year younger than I am (she is 27) was always tomboyish and never really into makeup.  My mom and I took her to the MAC counter recently and she got a bunch of start-up stuff and I have been teaching her how to apply it.  Before this, all she wore was d/s makeup and never used any brushes other than the cheapy applicators that come with the d/s shadows.
I do not even really get makeup comments from my dad.  He just tells me that I look beautiful.
The funny thing is that when I left my hubby and first started dating my now ex boyfriend he always commented on how beautiful and natural my skin looked (eventhough I had concealer and powder fdtn on, he couldn't even tell).  So I guess I pull off the "natural" look pretty well.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 7, 2008)

While I've never had someone (besides my mother, but only because she hates when I take more than 15 minutes to primp in the morn) tell me I wear too much, a couple of my friends always giggle at me saying they don't have the time to do that every morning. That always puzzled me. I mean, when I was in High School, I maybe wore makeup twice a week, and it was BOLD (haha bold as in crappy, because I had NO IDEA what I was doing.), and when I did wear crazy colors people complimented me.

Now, in college (which is the BEST PLACE EVER to test out all-day looks, by the way), My 'technique' has been waaaay refined (thanks to my favorite makup forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I'm able to really have fun. I've just started to get pigment samples to try out different colors.

My ex boyfriend used to say that I didn't have to wear makeup, but he thought it was cute when we'd pass Sephora in the mall, and I'd HAVE to go in to "browse"... and come out with a shopping bag... >.>


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 14, 2008)

glam8babe, I love your blog and your videos in youtube. I think you re really beautiful and look like someone I could be friend's with.. I think you look like a really sweet person, and the fact that you love makeup makes you unique, just how it makes every girl or boy in specktra unique. so why bother with stupid haters when so many people like you, think you re beautiful, and maybe think "I want to be/look like her" ? you seem like a very happy person who enjoys makeup, is happy and has a boyfriend.... how many people wouldn't want to be like you? I know I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i'm your fan! keep posting threads and fotd's! I would love to have some makeup advices from you when I need one! kisses.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2008)

aww thats so sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankyou! xxx


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes I do get told I wear too much makeup but its by my brothers lol. They hate when I wear it. My boyfriend is so cute though, he thinks if i'm not wearing any eyeshadow then i'm not wearing any makeup at all (which is rare, I usually have ATLEAST concealor and some foundation on lol)


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweetheart, I have one word for those people JEALOUS!!! You are gorgeous and apply makeup wonderfully....I've only had one girl say this to me and she was FUGLY not to mention she was a nasty nasty bitch lol


----------



## hollyca (Aug 18, 2008)

I looked at your blog and my first thought was that you're so pretty, I bet that person was jealous!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG yes. Ok so I am at Macy's at the Estee Lauder counter and I was looking to try on a foundation. I had gone to the mall after other errands so I still had makeup on my face that I needed to clean off before I tried one on. Now the woman that works there says sit down and she will take my foundation off for me. So I am relaxing thinking about what to buy and she is using remover to take it off. Ok so as shes doing that she says, um you wear wayyy too much makeup. I was embarrassed because I wear foundation to cover my acne and all. So I was like, yeah I know but I am trying to cover acne scars. Now she proceeds to say, well you should try Pro Activ, but my acne wasn't as severe as yours! I am horrified, so ok, your telling me that I wear too much makeup and it looks fake and caked on, and then when its off she says my acne is severe. Keep in mind I had only 2 pimples that day and I thought my skin looked good for me. Needless to say, I didnt buy anything. I went there for fun not to be insulted. What a *itch


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OMG yes. Ok so I am at Macy's at the Estee Lauder counter and I was looking to try on a foundation. I had gone to the mall after other errands so I still had makeup on my face that I needed to clean off before I tried one on. Now the woman that works there says sit down and she will take my foundation off for me. So I am relaxing thinking about what to buy and she is using remover to take it off. Ok so as shes doing that she says, um you wear wayyy too much makeup. I was embarrassed because I wear foundation to cover my acne and all. So I was like, yeah I know but I am trying to cover acne scars. Now she proceeds to say, well you should try Pro Activ, but my acne wasn't as severe as yours! I am horrified, so ok, your telling me that I wear too much makeup and it looks fake and caked on, and then when its off she says my acne is severe. Keep in mind I had only 2 pimples that day and I thought my skin looked good for me. Needless to say, I didnt buy anything. I went there for fun not to be insulted. What a *itch_

 
thats absolutly awful!!! MA's are there to make you feel/look better not make you feel bad about the way you look!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)

yes, she probably said that to feel better about HERSELF... thats why so many girls are serious bitches.. usually it makes them feel better. a friend of mine once confessed that to me.. she just enjoys being a bitch and make ppl feel bad.. because it makes her feel better.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_yes, she probably said that to feel better about HERSELF... thats why so many girls are serious bitches.. usually it makes them feel better. a friend of mine once confessed that to me.. she just enjoys being a bitch and make ppl feel bad.. because it makes her feel better._

 
Thats true but geez, I would never be so mean to someone. Oh well, its ok cause I have my newly found specktra buddies to chat about makeup with, and you all are so much fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thats absolutly awful!!! MA's are there to make you feel/look better not make you feel bad about the way you look!_

 
I know lol! I should have said something but I just can't be mean. Just because she found something to heal her acne now shes being mean to people that haven't found the fix to their problem skin. Oh well, the women at my MAC counter are so nice. See that's what I get for going to a different counter lol.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 19, 2008)

My mom is always like OMG SO MUCH MAKEUP SQUAK

probably cause i'm a guy XD


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OMG yes. Ok so I am at Macy's at the Estee Lauder counter and I was looking to try on a foundation. I had gone to the mall after other errands so I still had makeup on my face that I needed to clean off before I tried one on. Now the woman that works there says sit down and she will take my foundation off for me. So I am relaxing thinking about what to buy and she is using remover to take it off. Ok so as shes doing that she says, um you wear wayyy too much makeup. I was embarrassed because I wear foundation to cover my acne and all. So I was like, yeah I know but I am trying to cover acne scars. Now she proceeds to say, well you should try Pro Activ, but my acne wasn't as severe as yours! I am horrified, so ok, your telling me that I wear too much makeup and it looks fake and caked on, and then when its off she says my acne is severe. Keep in mind I had only 2 pimples that day and I thought my skin looked good for me. Needless to say, I didnt buy anything. I went there for fun not to be insulted. What a *itch_

 
Wow what a b*tch, i'm surprised you didn't say anything about it, i probably would've slapped her lol It's actually quite surprising that she would be so mean to someone about their skin when she had acne herself - you think she would be able to empathize but instead she's a right whore about it. People like this make me mad


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Glam8babe - I pity the person who said all those nasty things. She must have serious self confidence issues and she's taking it out on you - ignore her!_

 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah, my mum has. probably because she's worried about my acne :S


----------



## Moxy (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanillaa* 

 
_I totally agree! I'm in college and nobody in my class is wearing ANY make up, except some mascara and lipbalm. I always feel dressed up between them, but in a good way, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here, I'm at Uni, doing 2 Uni courses so I have about 300 Uni-mates in total, 200 girls 100 guys and out of those 200 girls only about 15 of us wear make up. 
I do it every day (foundation, blush, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara) seeing i have classes 5 days a week dawn til dusk and I do get strange looks sometimes 
- especially from the girls (strangely enough my male friends think it looks cool lol!!), but I just don't care. I'm proud I can enhance natural beauty with some beauty products and it makes a morning ritual fun before you go to all those boring classes.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you realize how "NOT pretty" (I'm using this term lightly) most girls would be without makeup??

Example:

My husband and I were watching the olympics the other day.. when his friend came over to join us.  We were watching women's diving.. and I commented at how beautiful and graceful diving is.  My husbands friend then brought up this female swimmer who was "SOOO HOT"  These were his words.

"Yeah so I watched this chick swim and she was BUTT UGLY.  But then I saw her all done up with her hair and makeup done and she was SOOO HOT.  I think I just thought she was ugly because her hair was pulled back in the swim cap and she had no makeup on."

Those were seriously his words.  Girls just have to hate on other girls because they are naturally jealous and catty.  But think about it.. If we all slicked our hair back and wore no makeup (NOT even foundation!)  Wouldn't we just look like beautiful-featured boys??


----------



## Moxy (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_ If we all slicked our hair back and wore no makeup (NOT even foundation!)  Wouldn't we just look like beautiful-featured boys??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed heehee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank god for hair and cosmetics.
But we CAN wear make up so we do. And if girls who DON'T wear make up give those girls who DO wear make up a hard time about it...well nobody is stopping them from buying some for themselves, so they could stop being bitchy, it's a personal choice.
I never see make-up-wearing-girls mocking those who don't wear make up, it's always the other way around, isn't it?


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are so many jealous people. 
do what you want. 
i do what i want to do. 
I feel good.

and glambabe you are an very beautiful woman!!!


----------



## fondue (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_It's interesting how times have changed.  In the past, women took the time to put themselves together for the day, even if it was for running errands. My mom & grandmother still will not leave the house without having something on their face, and that has been passed on to me. It's not about hiding behind makeup or hair, it's about pride in your appearance...I think most of us do it to make ourselves feel good. Nowadays, some women who choose to wear less or none at all make those who do feel bad about it. 

I also think she's grasping at whatever she can to insult you just so she can feel better about herself._

 
I totally agree! My grandmother NEVER went out of her room without having her hair done, lil bit of make up here and there... She always looked so polished and beautiful.. I wish I had her will! lol

And I agree with everyone, she's just jealous with you glam8babe, you always have colourful fotd and never OTT.


----------



## LoveMU (Aug 27, 2008)

I get offended if someone says I wear too much makeup because it implies I am shallow and there's nothing more to me than my appearance!  I actually want to look good when I go out in my everyday life, I don't think there's anything wrong with that, and if other people don't want to that's their perogative!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

Only once. 

He said I had too much purple eyeshadow on. LOL. I tried foiling violet piggie and fuschia piggie, and looking back it was a bit much probably but I did it with lighting in the house so yeah. 

Not to mention HE was drunk, so... LOL

As for a full face omg you makeup wearing slut, no.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 27, 2008)

All the time, it's the one thing people who don't like me call me out on. It doesn't bother me though, I like makeup and thats all that matters.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 27, 2008)

My ex boyfriend said I wore too much make up.. so when i was around him I just wore more and more..


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

Some girls who don't even know me, who saw maybe one picture of me online (from another board) said that I looked like a grandma with my makeup on...


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 11, 2008)

I have never been told this--in fact I usually get really nice (and honest--not snarky) comments about how my m/up looks or that they want me to do their makeup or ask for tips LOL

Some ppl just have issues within themselves and they lash out... especially on the internet.. like others have said, easy way to be mean and "anonymous".

Makeup is ART and a great way to express yourself.  Plus, it washes right off.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 11, 2008)

ahhaah I thought it was just ME that ppl were saying all this 2! And now I realize that's not the case. One of my co-workers(a gurl who's never work makeup) told me one time that I wear too much makeup. I thought of slapping her. I mean wat do u really know about makeup..u know...

Then some random kid who was buying something from me one day, said that I wear too much makeup! I think he was implying my eyeshadow cuz I was wearing Rushmetal pigmen that day! I used to wear alot of bright purple and greens and ppl use to tell me "i wear too much makeup' and now that I wear nothing but neutrals' not one single person has said anything!

Except of course family members who know I take atleast 2 hours to get ready and put my face on! It has to be perfect. I can't just bolt outta the house with my eyebrows crooked, or mascara all clumping, or eyeliner not the same thickness on each eye! know wat i mean gurls! 

screw them all! I love makeup and I WEAR IT PROUDLY! lol


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 11, 2008)

btw that's my eye shot! does that look like too much makeup to u? i think not!

maybe it's my foundation! it's kinda heavy at times!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it's pretty effin rude to go up to somebody or whatever and say that you wear too much makeup.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 11, 2008)

I've gotten that at work, but it's always from the older, stuck up women and it just rolls right off my back. As far as I am concern they are just jelous because I can still wear make up and make it look good. Funny story though, (bare in mind I work in a department mainly with men) I had one of the older women tell me that I was wearing too much make up and she felt as though it was very fake, and then my male co-worker says to her "In my opinion I must say Sam is one of the few girls here who doesn't actually need the make up"...SO that made my day and really pissed her off. Really funny part was she had on more make up than me and NONE of it matched her skin tone. Simply, leave the haters be.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^ haha that was great of your co-worker to have said that to her..

I don't understand hypocrites...i really don't =S


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I've never had that comment before about wearing too much, but I hate when you're sitting there with a full face of make up and then someone who is there wearing just some liner or whatever says:
"Yeah, i don't like wearing too much make up..i've NEVER worn foundation" really proud of themselves - like they're SO above cosmetics, or that there is something dirty about it.
my sister in law ALWAYS does that
i feel like saying
"well done you - have a cookie"

but instead i sit there going on about what I have on that day - brands, names and all, like "fuck you" lol

I never really understand the sentiment behind that kind of comment, but it feels Soo snidey_

 
i completly agree! i've also had this countless amount of times lol & i know the exact feeling! You feel like saying "well maybe you should try wearing it!" lol. x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 14, 2008)

i think whenever ive had jokey arguments with people, thats the 1 thing they always come up with "yea well you'd need a trowl to get all that make-up off" but you can tell they're not really joking about it. For me i prefer girls that do wear make-up, how boring would the world be with no colour!
x


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Sep 14, 2008)

I wear makeup everyday, sometimes people ask why are you wearing that much makeup to work? i simply reply this is my face...worry about yours. I think people say things because there jealous, and it's always people who only know how to put on lipstick, or CHAPSTICK nothing else...Such losers. it takes someone that truly loves makeup to understand how we feel about our makeup. Some people think I'm crazy when I say I love makeup, it's no different from loving purses or shoes... applying  Makeup takes creativty so we are blessed to have a gift many don't have. So I say tell'em PISS OFF!!! and enjoy painting your face!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_ sometimes people ask why are you wearing that much makeup to work? i simply reply *this is my face...worry about yours*._

 

haha i think im gonna say this next time!


----------



## ooshkey (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in the military, where colorful makeup is frowned upon.  I usually wear bright colors in a conservative manner and I still get told that I wear too much makeup.  However, when I wear neutral colors and tons of mascara, no one says a word to me.  Honestly, people just need to chill.


----------



## Korms (Sep 15, 2008)

I've never been told I wear too much make-up, in fact, most people think I don't wear any as I normally sport a very natural, neutral look in the day.  Little do they know I've got about 20 different items of make-up on to help me look 'natural' and I can spend just as much time achieving that look as I would a dramatic evening look!


----------



## Lapis (Sep 15, 2008)

my father said that to me yesterday, then my bro said I smelled like a french whore, lol.
My husband rolled his eyes at them and told me to ignore them, my father is anti any thing that makes you look good.
And he didn't think my perfume was strong either, gosh I love that man


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 16, 2008)

OK I was @ a birthday party the other day and some people were making fun of my travel makeup bag.. I don't think its huge!
Anyway.. they said I carry a large bag because I wear too much makeup then my friend's boyfriend said... so this means that's probably not your real face.
Ok Ef U buddy.. Ef YOU!!


----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Its so funny how caring about your appearance can automatically label you. I get judged so much at work! Thank God, I have a supportive boyfriend who helps me figure out where my outer v is hahahaha! Insecure ladies can be so mean and catty!  This is exactly the reason why I joined this forum.   I also work as a nurse and it is so boring to wear scrubs everyday.  I recall the day a young patient was choking and I gave her the heimlich followed by cpr and brought her back, the next day at the morning meeting the director asked who saved her, they replied "nurse barbie did" grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh hell no Ms Avril I wouldve lost it lol!


----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ms Ooshkey!  I remember those days in the army esp in basic!  I used to be so bad that I used my camo paint as eyeshadow!!! Vaseline as lip gloss!!I remember a girl in basic training that had tatooded ALL of her makeup on her face!  The drill sergeant would proceed to hand her a brillo pad everytime  he saw her so she could wash her contraband  off her face!!! I remember the first time they saw her they were like damn private crackhead your musta been real fugly if u had to tattoo ur makeup on!!!  
They can be so closed minded in the military!!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Shit I wear my makeup- full eyes- every single day. People have talked shit, but I dont give a crap. I do what I want!_

 
i totally agree!  who gives a shit! i bought it so i'm goin to freakin wear it everyday if i wanted to!!!


----------



## Chels (Nov 16, 2008)

I find it pretty hilarious actually, no one will say to my face that I wear *too much makeup*. They'll usually go to my friend and be like, "Oh, Chelsea wears way too much makeup..." and then I'll hear from my friend about it soon enough. Someone has said that I look like a "slut" because of the way I do my makeup. Which just doesn't make any sense at all, you can't base how a person acts by the makeup that they wear.
It's like, if you really want to critisize me for the way I look- then at least say the comment to my face as I believe I should have the right to REPLY to the comment. However, I did confront one of the girls about it one time and mentioned that she could use some makeup and that it may do her some good. Immature? Maybe, but it felt good as hell! LOL. But I usually just let the comments slide as in the end, the comments don't really make a huge impact because I'ma keep wearing my M/U regardless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I say, if it makes you feel good about yourself then why not? I don't think I go overboard or anything but I think when you take the time to "look nice" and appear "well put-together", other girls get jealous and then try to pick ya apart and as for guys making comments, they just don't get it!!! Makeup is my hobby! *If you don't like how I look, don't look at me!*


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chels* 

 
_*If you don't like how I look, don't look at me!*_

 
I'm so using this..


----------



## malvidia (Nov 16, 2008)

i was told once or twice that i was wearing too much makeup, but most times i get lots of compliments on my MU and friends asking me makeovers (i'm sooo proud of this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). i get a lot more often the question "why do you have to have billions of eyeshadows and tons of stuff? it's useless" and it really drives me mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i always answer that it's a lot of fun and i just enjoy it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Glam8babe,

I no whr yu come frm! I lived in a different city when I started working (2.5 years back). I wore the following to work :-

Eye liner, kohl, mascara, lip color/ gloss.

Initially, girls used to stare when I entered the office! Then they used to get all wicked and say stuff like "Dont you think you wear a lot of make-up ?". I tot "Does she even know what make-up is! I mean just look at her!!". Anyhow, I ignored them all and just smiled and said "I love what I wear." After few months, everyone complimented me all the time and finally, when I was leaving (Sept 08), girls came to me n begged me to teach them how to apply make-up!!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people will always be weird no matter what you do. Some have problems that you wear make-up and look good in it! Some hate it when you dont wear make-up n still look gorgeous and still others who just dont like it even if you dress up well!!

Turns out, weirdos will remain weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rock n roll girl ... We jus love our make-up


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2008)

I totally agree, with you all!!! I am the only one who wears make-up in my college. I am studying social pedagogy, most of the other students are wearing NO make-up. They always stare at me, if I do a bright eye make-up. 

Sometimes they make comments like: oh that must have taken you so long. Don´t you have anything else to do? 

But some of my fellow students are very impressed of my eye make-up and ask me, if I could do that for them, too.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Sometimes they make comments like: oh that must have taken you so long. Don´t you have anything else to do? 

But some of my fellow students are very impressed of my eye make-up and ask me, if I could do that for them, too._

 
Yeah same here, most of the girls at my Uni are giving me weird looks, but what I find the most intriguing is that most of the guys are very impressed with make up that I do. World is strange huh!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 21, 2008)

OT but I just got my first internet hate comment. Gotta love how brave people get online.


----------



## widdershins (Nov 22, 2008)

I am in Radiology school, so we rotate around to different hospitals to intern at. I worked at a certain hospital last semester and now my friend is there during this semester. She asked the technologists if they remembered me, and one of them was like, "oh the girl who wears a ton of makeup?" 

I was kind of upset because I do really natural looks for work--just neutral eyeshadows, sometimes liner and a lip gloss. I was like wtf?! Sigh. And the guy who she talked to works as a clown during his time off...haha!


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 22, 2008)

my sister said 'why do you have so much makeup on?' and then takes her finger and smudges it down the side of my face-my makeup didn't really smudge as i had on primer but i almost forgot who she was a popped her in the mouth! all my family wears makeup but its generational regarding how its done-the older women in my family wear foundation, blush and lipstick and the younger ones-my two sisters and stepmother-wear e/s and lipgloss and no foundation/blush. none of us has flawless skin so we do need some coverage but i'm guessing they just haven't gotten the memo.


----------



## christinakate (Nov 22, 2008)

If i had a dollar everytime someone had something related to wearing too much makeup like " Oh, Going out somewhere special tonight " or " Why so dressed up ? " . Im used to it and to be totally honest, i really could care less. Yeah, i go basically everywhere with my makeup fully done up, and people know that and continue to state the obvious. Im happy the way i look, and i like it. So im gonna continue to do what i love.

And glam8babe, dont take what that chick said seriously. Jealousy is harsh, and thats most definitely what she was. Your gorgeous, so keep that in mind.
<3


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

I had a customer the other day ask if i was a ballroom dancer because of my hair and makeup. LOL I didn't know what to say. haha i kind of laughed to myself because i actually used to do ballroom and latin and my makeup and hair that day was very subdued compared to that in a contest. I just had curley hair, can't remember the makeup, probably a brown smokey eye?? To me thats very little makeup, lol.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i work at a preschool...and i just laugh when my kids ask me "whats all that stuff on your face??" or "why are you wearing pink on your eyes?"

children._

 
HAHAHAH i work at a daycare...I have "Falsie Fridays" coz thats the only day of the week where i get to sleep in (remotely) so I usually have more time to day my elaborate makeup that day...I usually go to work with a full face on and the kids are always combination of mystified/intrigued/impressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had one 5 yr old try to yank my lashes though!! I was like, uh, this aint Santa at the mall's beard!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 23, 2008)

I have quite a few times, but it's always from people who don't wear makeup or just suck at applying makeup! Haha.
My mom always tells me it's too much when I wear bright colors, I think it's because she thinks it too bright, but oh well. Doesn't really bother me!


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 23, 2008)

Happens to me all the time the only time I pay attention to such comments is when my mom says so but then I still do what i want....you know whatever makes me happy. I think most women would like to put on alot of makeup but most of them dont have the guts to do so


----------



## Moxy (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_ I think most women would like to put on alot of makeup but most of them dont have the guts to do so_

 
Agreed. Either they don't have the guts or don't know how to do it properly, but instead of learning the technique they prefer to mock the girls who do have the skill. Pathetic.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive never really had people tell me I wear too much make-up, my day wear consists of foundation, concealer (if needed), blusher, mascara and finishing powder. Sometimes I add eye liner but not often.

But recently, I was told by my little sister that I always wear too much, but I ignore her because she doesnt even know how to apply mascara! Shes 19! She never wears make-up, so even when Ive worn only blush and mascara, she thinks its too much...

As for work colleagues making 'comments', I never got them for my make-up but I did get them for my clothes. I like to look just so when I come into work and I like to wear clothes that are more unusual on dress down days, Ive had sooo many snidey comments that Im virtually immune to them now.

From my experience, it is simply jealousy. That sounds big headed, but the majority of these women were unkept and they would whine if they even so much as had to moisturise their skin because it was dry or cut their hair because it was getting too long.
After I worked this out, I realised that the more they b*tched about me, the better I actually felt, because it meant I must have looked nice.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 25, 2008)

First of all, I think the girl was being abusive as she was hiding behind the keyboard. And I heard from people whom I respect that people who pick on others are usually suppressed at home/work, and have insecurities. 

Secondly, bright colours do not equate to too much makeup. Makeup should be applied appropriately according to occasions/locations. If you are skilfull, you can use many products but look beautiful, not too much. Most men know nothing about makeup. They think a particular woman is beautiful, natural and not wearing makeup when she is wearing makeup. 

Thirdly, I enjoy applying makeup and think it is an art. It is my hobby and passion. I do not do too dramatic or bright looks for work, but I do as I please outside of work. My friends/colleagues are open-minded towards what I do, and they compliment or ask me how I do my makeup. However, they have the impression that I must be very vain because I put on makeup daily. It is my way of pampering and treating myself, just like others who dine or splurge on bags etc. Just my penny of thoughts.


----------



## chaut_01 (Nov 25, 2008)

ooh what do THOSE people know?! their probably a buncha loonies who are bored and like to pick on pretty people! IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really, whats the point of makeup if you can't express it the way you want it!


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 26, 2008)

I normally don't wear make up monday - thursday (or if I do it's netural).Then on friday's I wear brights (because 1. it's friday, and 2. it's casual dress day where i work).

Two friday's ago i wore Cool Heat eyeshadow & some other teal colours (don't remember), and I got told by this older lady at work that it looked like i was going clubbing!

I was like WTF? I've brought the make up, spend time applying it, it's my face... if I want to look like i'm "going clubbing" then I will. 

most of the other people appreciate my make up application skills and understand that I have a lot of eyeshadows and are trying to get my moneys worth and have some fun with colour! I get a few questions like "how many eyeshadows are you wearing today?" or "how much is your face worth today?"... I don't mind those comments.


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaut_01* 

 
_ooh what do THOSE people know?! their probably a buncha loonies who are bored and like to pick on pretty people! IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really, whats the point of makeup if you can't express it the way you want it!_

 
SoOOOoOO True!! (and well said!).


----------



## cno64 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
Secondly, bright colours do not equate to too much makeup. Makeup should be applied appropriately according to occasions/locations. If you are skilfull, you can use many products but look beautiful, not too much._

 
I could not possibly agree more!
For a dressier look, there are plenty of times when I wear three different eyeshadows( all in neutral shades), a bit of purple, bright pink, or red blush, and  purple-toned (plum, violet, or berry), bright pink, or red lips (lipcolor coordinates with blush).
I use good brushes and a light hand, and it really works.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Nov 29, 2008)

their just haters i get comments like that all the time but mostly on my hair.. but once i was waiting in line to get to a party and this random girl behind me started "talking" to her friends and saying really loud " why do girls come here with makeup and high heels????" 

mmmm it was a partyyyyyy come on! lol.. 
and btw you are gorgeous! your makeup always flawless and perfect so the rude comments are probably coming from untalented ppl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




who wish they could do their makeup like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..
im sad you deleted your youtube account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 buuuu


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 9, 2008)

HOW ABOUT MY BOYFRIEND'S FRIEND WIFE SAID THAT ABOUT ME AS I JUST FOUND OUT AND I'M A PRETTY CONFIDENT PERSON BUT I MUST ADMIT IT HURTS MY FEELINGS A TEENY TINY. EVERYONE WHO KNOWS ME KNOWS THIS BUT APPARENTLY SHE MEANT THS IN A NEGATIVE WAY. 

ITS FUNNY CUZ EARLY THIS YEAR I WAS GETTING READY TO GO OUT TO A CLUB  @ HER HOUSE AND  I THREW ON A FLASHY BEBE PRINTED DRESS AND STRAPPY SANDALS AND SHE THREW ON SLACKS AND A BUTTON UP SHIRT. AND THEN AS I PROCEEDED TO APPLY MY MAKEUP SHE WAS STARING AT ME,WHICH MADE ME SO UNCOMFORTABLE I DIDN'T APPLY MY FULL BLOWN PARTY MAKEUP.

WELL I'M NOT EVEN MAD AT HER SHE LIVES IN HAITI AND DOESN'T HAVE ACCESS TO COSMETICS AS WE DO SO I'D BE MADD TO IF I WAS HER AND I HAD TO WEAR JUST POWDER AND THE SAME LIPSTCIK EVERDAY!!!!

HERE'S A PIC FROM THAT DAY...

 VERY MINIMAL MAKEUP AND ALL...


----------



## LoveMU (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, haha, my friend stares at me when I put on my makeup too, like she looks pissed that I'm putting it on!  Funny thing is, she puts on just as much as I do. 

I think that you (SassyMochaJess) look so cute in that outfit, and your makeup looks great, you have style!

And glam8babe, I am always impressed by your skills and I was struck by how pretty you were when I first saw ur pic so please don't pay mind to the hatas!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes. My BBF wears eyeliner caked on and has goops of it in her eyes 24/7. And most of the time just puts her makeup on over her old makeup. But she tells me I wear too much and look like a hooker. And when I'm around her I wear a colour in the crease with a highlight all over, mascara a little bit of liner, brows, foundation 1 cheek colour(I don't highlight or contour) and a light lipgloss. 

I just don't understand how I look bad and where too much makeup


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 10, 2008)

I wore red lipstick the other day and the owner of a restaurant my sister used to work at asked her if I knew it wasn't halloween anymore... Some people just don't understand makeup. Whatevs.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_*I wore red lipstick the other day* and the owner of a restaurant my sister used to work at asked her if I knew it wasn't halloween anymore... Some people just don't understand makeup. Whatevs._

 
My god, what a prick is that owner. Red lips is a classic look, not halloween. /slap


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_I wore red lipstick the other day and the owner of a restaurant my sister used to work at asked her if I knew it wasn't halloween anymore... Some people just don't understand makeup. Whatevs._

 
Lol wow.

Ok so this is not related to make-up but my granny noticed something different about me the other day but couldnt quite tell what...I had my hair bleached from black to blonde.
When I told she simply said 'oh why? Do you want to be a WAG or something?' LOL yeah those were my exact thoughts when making the decision to fry my hair.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 11, 2009)

the other day my grandma was like "oh i like your makeup today, it's so light"... and i was like "uh, is it" (((in my head i was like oh shit- maybe i should put more on if gma likes it haha)).. she was like "yeah, i like it better than when you do it all dark"... she also makes a comment every time i have passionate on ( she'll go oh i don't like that color, so i'm always like "well alright, make sure you never wear it.)... and the other day i had this STUPID customer, she was pissing me off in every possible way.. then at the end of the transaction she goes "your eye makeup is heavy"... i just stared at her... "i like it though i think." ... like fuck off lady i don't care what you like. i don't tell you whether or not i like your shitty excuse for makeup application. 

i get a lot of comments like that, backhanded compliments. i guess because i work at BE so a lot of women don't want dramatic makeup... like i'll go to do someones eyes and theyll go "i want it smokey, but not as dramatic as yours". i dk if it's a compliment or an insult sometimes. 
 makeups one of the few things i can honestly say i'm reaaally good at so i'm not going to waste my time throwing on naked lunch and clear lipgloss, i'm gonna have fun!


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 11, 2009)

i've gotten it all- "why do you wear so much makeup?", "omg, how long does that take you every morning?"

i don't even wear that much cause i actually only do my eyes. i don't wear foundation, blush, or lipstick or anything else...maybe a little lipgloss here and there but usually just some chapstick.

anyways, i hate when people imply the whole "what are you hiding under there?" thing. or like they make you feel fake because of your makeup.


----------



## macosophy (Jan 11, 2009)

oh my goodness yes!
i've gotten comments from guy friends asking why i wear makeup and why i have that powdery stuff on my face hahaha. i told them that it makes me feel better about myself. then one of them said how he prefers more natural girls and i said well that's just too bad that i'm not your girlfriend!
i swear i don't wear much makeup, i really try to make it look like i'm not wearing much. the thing is i've got some scars and redness and i just would feel really self conscious if i didn't put foundation on to cover it up. if i had better skin OF COURSE i would love to wear less makeup it's a drag having to pile on foundation and concealer. but what can i do.

i have to admit though i used to be bad with makeup. i really didn't know much. even my best friend told me that long time ago my makeup would look cakey. but now that i've been watching so many videos on youtube, i've learned tremendously. and she also told me that now it's way way better.

maybe if people tell you that you wear too much, don't take it too personally and automatically think that they're jealous. i've got a girl at work who's 17 and she really doesn't know how to put it on and i told her! but she didn't get offended! she took it as an advice, not an attack.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 12, 2009)

when i was a teenager i did! i think it was more that i wore the wrong shades though. i've learned alot.i never hear that anymore at all.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2009)

No one has said I wore too much makeup but sometimes I get comments at work like, why are you all dolled up, got a hot date? Which isn't bad.

However I have friends who wear NO makeup and one time I did my friend's makeup for her because she was hosting a house party and had not a stitch of makeup on when I got there. Granted it wasn't my best work I had limited supplies because she literally has little to crappy makeup available. Anyway, this other lady (who frankly doesn't look so great herself) commented about how my friend looked like a hooker. I was pretty upset because firstly she was far from looking like a hooker, I am pretty subdued with my own makeup to begin with so I would never go over-board especially if the person didn't wear much to begin with, secondly, who asked her opinion anyway! It was so rude of her to comment in front of people at the party. I couldn't give a eff about what she thinks but it was so unnecessary to say that about my friend. She didn't offer to "fix it" so obviously she didn't think she could do better. It peeved me off because she was trying to get a rise/attention/jealous whatever since no one else at the party went "geez,what happened to your face?! You look like a whore!"


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 13, 2009)

I get it all the time, especially when I was in high school still because I tend to wear either more colorful or smokey eyed looks to school. Some may say its overkill just for school but I didn't feel comfortable without it on on a daily basis. 

I was trying to do a cat eye winged liner look with liquid liner one time and all of the sudden the guy (he was the class clown) in front of me starts going off for no reason on a serious note about how i always wear makeup and how makeup doesn't matter. It was weird cause he was super serious about it and it came out of nowhere really. I didnt even say anything to him at all that whole morning before he went on about my makeup.

Another time when I was working (I use to work at my schools cafeteria and help out the lunch ladies for 2 hours a day) and theres a long lunch line going on. I just here and this happened right in front of me practically some guy ask another one if he'd date me. And the guy who got asked the question said "no, too much makeup." WTF? I barely even knew both of the guys and obviously didnt like them or anything. It was just weird they said that in front of me practically.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

my family says this to me. when i go visit them, i wear neutral looks or no makeup at all. it's irritating. they think that if i have lots of makeup on (or dark makeup) that means i'm slutty and i'm giving boys the wrong image. i get soooo pissed.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah I have.and it is sooo rude!It's like,what do you care?There are far worse things,why don't you go focus on that instead?


----------



## Frosting (Apr 15, 2009)

There's a few snotty comments in this thread about people who don't wear makeup. I think that's really unnecessary. You can take pride in your appearance and look polished and put together without wearing makeup. It's just as tacky to make a nasty comment about someone not wearing makeup as it is about someone who is wearing makeup.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

i think it has more to do with colors than the amount.. i wear a lot of products, period. but if the colors are light and more natural, nobody seems to notice how much i am actually wearing.. once i get into dark or bright colors, people say i am wearing too much. but i wear the same amount all the time.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

I have mixed feelings on this.  I feel like "too much makeup" has a direct correlation on 1) "appropriateness" and 2) application.  I think a girl has too much makeup on if she's wearing really bright colors at church, for example, even though I myself am a big makeup fan.  I also think that when someone applies make-up sloppily (or cakes a product on to the point where skin doesn't look like skin anymore) that it's no longer classy, but painful on the eyes.  But again, everyone sees makeup different and has different tolerance levels.  My mom thinks anything past eyeliner, lipstick, and blush is just asking for negative attention and I think that's boring so...


----------



## sayah (May 1, 2011)

I thought of this thread while watching _The Voice_ this week (have you seen it?). The first contestant was a beautiful woman wearing bright green e/s and rocking it! She looked great and I was happy that she stayed true to her!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

sayah said:


> I thought of this thread while watching _The Voice_ this week (have you seen it?). The first contestant was a beautiful woman wearing bright green e/s and rocking it! She looked great and I was happy that she stayed true to her!


	we don't have that show in the uk but i have read all about it and it sounds good! and yes good for her for rocking that green make up!


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been a long time since someone told me that they thought I had too much makeup on. Most people don't really notice; it's only once they seen my naked face they realise how much effort I put into looking like I do everyday.
  	However, when I first started wearing makeup I got a lot of comments. I was only 12 years old, and I guess most people get a weird feeling when a twelve-year old girl wears what I did: foundation (to look like I have paler skin), eyeliner, two or three shades of eyeshadow, powder, blush, mascara and a neutral lipstick. This was when I first discovered Goth, and that style of makeup tends to be dramatic.
  	But I knew how to apply it, and I know for a fact that  the other girls only commented because they wished their parents would let them, and that they had the neccesary skills to do it. They finally broke down and said that to me after a couple of months of catty comments. I taught them how to do their eyeshadow after that.
  	I personally like seeing a man or woman who wears bright makeup. Neutral is all fine and dandy, but it's a lot more fun when there's a lot of colours involved - at least that's what I think.
  	As BEA2LS said, it has a lot do with the colours you wear on your face. Most people do have a lot of products on the face, whetever or not their makeup is noticeable.
  	My boyfriend loves when I take my time putting on makeup and just generally dressing up. I'm pretty without it, but I'm God-like with it.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry for writing two posts right after each other, but it would be a bit too lengthy if I just decided to add this to my last one. I want to share some of the things people have said to me over the years.


  	Story number 1: When I was 13, I was learning as much as I could about beauty through the ages. This meant reading a lot of books about makeup application, and books about clothing styles from different eras - I particularly liked the 18th century dresses. I will tell you a bit about my sister, because it is relavent to fully understand what happened: my sister suffered severe burns on her body when she was 18. It scarred her mentally and psychically. She never did much to make herself look prettier.
  	Now, the actual story. I was in my room reading, when she came on a surprise-visit. Great! Hadn't seen her in some time. She quickly made her way to my room, where she saw the books I was reading. This made her go on a lenghty rant about how women are more than just objects, that being beautiful wouldn't get me any further in life, and that it is unhealthy to wear so much makeup. All this, in a high-pitched hysteric voice. I didn't know how to react! I was just sitting there, dumbfounded, taking her abuse, trying not to cry.


  	Story number 2 (I hope no one else has experienced this): This also took place when I was 13. I was visiting a therapist twice a week to help me recover after years of violence from my father. After some time, I started participating in group sessions to help with my anxiety. The other people were really nice, but this particular therapist was certainly not. A month or so before, my mother had completely butchered my hair, leaving me with bangs an inch long. I did my best to cover this up until I didn't look like an idiot anymore.
  	This particular day I was also wearing a red lipgloss and a bit of mascara, and my feeble attempt of masking my wrecked hair.
  	The therapist thought this meant that I had severe issues regarding the way I looked, and without even asking me, send me on my way to a mental hospital. Yeah, I know, it sounds crazy. The doctor I spoke with there (my sister was with me, and tried to tell him that she was afraid I might kill myself. Thanks, sis!) said that I sounded like a normal 13 year old girl, and that my mother and sister should just get me home so I could be well-rested for another day at school.



  	Family is so great.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

wow. sorry that happened to you. people like to make assumptions but usually they don't end up with that as a result


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow. sorry that happened to you. people like to make assumptions but usually they don't end up with that as a result



 	That's a reply to my post, right?  If so, don't be sorry. I can laugh at it now.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Candlecove said:


> That's a reply to my post, right?  If so, don't be sorry. I can laugh at it now.


  	it was indeed! well that is good you can laugh about it now! still horrid though!


----------



## jennifa (Sep 23, 2011)

Tsk tsk, I used to get this all the time in High School.  Girls would tell me in the snippiest way.  I wish I was brave enough to tell them then that I didn't owe them anything, I didn't have to strive to meet their beauty standards, and that I should be able to wear what I damn well please!  *sigh*  I'm thankful I know better now 

  	I am beautiful with makeup, and I am beautiful without.  It's awfully fun to play with my products, that's why I wear makeup.  Those 15 minutes in the morning are ME-time!


----------



## MsButterfly (Dec 15, 2011)

When I was 14 (in the mid 80's) I wore too much makeup. I didn't know how to apply it properly. Blue eyeshadow, lot's of powder etc lol. My mom use to get mad at me and try to hide my makeup. I started keeping some in my locket at school.  High school I wore mascara, powder and gloss with a lighter hand.

  	My mom doesn't wear makeup except for lipstick and powder. I'm an adult and when I wear a natural look it's still too much to her.

  	Often I'm told by others I don't wear enough makeup. Your eyeliner should be thicker, wear more blush etc etc.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Dec 16, 2011)

When I started wearing makeup back in the later 70's (yes, before the wheel was invented!) my father used to say I wore too much makeup. I really didn't, but no father likes to see his little girl grow up!  By 1980 I was an Avon lady so he couldn't say anything after that!  I live in a fairly preppy area where makeup can be pretty conservative. Women will wear more when going out to dinner, to parties, special teas, shopping at the mall, the hairdressers, etc., but on a day to day basis they keep it very neutral and reserved.  When I pop on some colour or wear a brighter than usual lip I get compliments because it is as though they don't even remember what colour is!  However I also would never wear winged eyes or false lashes in this area because you would instantly be considered odd or a hooker, or some such lovely label.  Even the most madeup, glamorous of women around here don't wing their eyes (too bad) or wear false lashes.  That is seen in the cities, not in the countryside, and so I do find myself following some of the local rules, but definitely not all of them!!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 16, 2011)

My mother used to always say that I wore too much makeup, even if I just had on powder and eyeliner...back in highschool.  But now she says nothing whenever I see her.  But usually parents always say that something too much whether it's makeup or going out etc.  
  	Another time was when I was a junior in high school and my best friend and I had a marykay lady do our makeup, when my date saw us, he rudely pointed out that we had on too much makeup.


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 17, 2012)

My boyfriend. Constantly. Even a slightly-colored lipgloss is too much makeup, he says


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kara Thrace said:


> My boyfriend. Constantly. Even a slightly-colored lipgloss is too much makeup, he says hboy:


  hear hear...husband thinks moi's natural face is better and doesn't understand why i put makeup on....


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 17, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> hear hear...husband thinks moi's natural face is better and doesn't understand why i put makeup on....


 
  	Same as mine lol! Apparently he likes my "walking dead" face in the morning


----------



## cno64 (Jan 17, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> hear hear...husband thinks moi's natural face is better and doesn't understand why i put makeup on....



 	That's kind of sweet, in a way, that your guy prefers your "natural" face, but ...
	Most men just don't get it, do they?
	The few who do, are_* soo*_ much fun!


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 17, 2012)

cno64 said:


> That's kind of sweet, in a way, that your guy prefers your "natural" face, but ...  Most men just don't get it, do they?  The few who do, are _*soo*_ much fun!


  I know....I think it is sweet and so :eyelove: but sometimes I need to look a little bit pretty and convince myself that I actually use the makeup I buy and not just collect it LOL


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jan 18, 2012)

I have only been told by one person my whole life, but that was only because I told her she couldn't borrow my eyeshadow (she doesn't even wash her face or shower) and that I was sick of her freeloading. Hater. Other than that, not even my parents.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 18, 2012)

I've had some comments, quite a few, actually.

  	I'm a Beauty Therapy student in the UK.  I "study" manicures, nail art, pedicures, make-up, photographic make-up, face painting and facials.  I'm also doing a night class to learn how to do acrylic nails.

  	I have a lot of make-up in comparison to the "average" female, however no where near as much as some/most of the ladies/gents here on Specktra, but I find in the "real" world (outside our safe haven walls of Specktra) that anything with colour qualifies to be "too much".  I seem to be the only girl in my class that has any knowledge of make-up, different types/products/what they're used for etc and so I'm the only one who will go in with a full face on.  One day I took it off to get a facial and had someone comment "You look so different without your make-up" in this kind of... shocked, voice?  I'm not quite sure how to put it but it didn't sound all that great.

  	The thing that bothers me, is that people comment on my "too much" make-up but can't even apply the basics properly.  Don't tell me I wear too much when your foundation doesn't match and isn't blended in properly and your eyelashes are clumpy from old, bacteria-ridden mascara.

  	My family is for the most part very supportive.  They don't understand my love for it exactly, or why I prefer MAC/other high end companies in comparison to a lot of drugstore companies, but the only comment generally made is by my Mom when I wear a bright lipstick - which she only says out of shock, really, as she wouldn't wear it herself.

  	In all, though - if people don't like it, I tell them not to look at me.  I don't do my make-up for others to like - I do it for me.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 18, 2012)

kabuki_KILLER said:


> I told her she couldn't borrow my eyeshadow (she doesn't even wash her face or shower)


 *Euuw!*
  	I've heard that it's really not a great idea to share makeup even with a hygienic person, but someone who doesn't bathe is totally out of the question!
	I'd feel weird about even letting her touch my eyeshadow, unless it were one I was 100% positive I'd never want to use again, for the remainder of my life.
	I'm sure you took this person's critique of your own appearance with the lack of seriousness it deserved.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 18, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> One day I took it off to get a facial and had someone comment "You look so different without your make-up" in this kind of... shocked, voice?  I'm not quite sure how to put it but it didn't sound all that great.


	Weirdly enough, I used to hear that quite a bit when I was younger.
	I remember going to a Mary Kay party when I was in my 20s, and being absolutely horrified when I found out I was going to have to remove all of my makeup.
	One friend, in particular, who was there just couldn't stop talking about how "different" I looked, and how she "really had to remind" herself that I was the same person, etc., etc.
  	I didn't take it to heart, because this same person wouldn't and still won't even attempt to wear any makeup, because she's so bewildered by it all.
	Fast forward about 10 years, when a major illness landed me in the hospital for months on end.
	I didn't have access to my makeup all that time, and was so sick that I really wasn't interested.
	During this period, people I'd known for years came to visit me, and instead of gawking at how "awful" I looked without makeup, told me how pretty I was.
	I even (and I promise I am not making this up) had a terrible time convincing my doctor that I was having an appendicitis attack, because he insisted that I just didn't "look sick enough to have appendicitis."
	I ended up having to have an emergency appendectomy.
	AAALL that to say: I guess I don't look as wretched without makeup as some would have me believe.
	But I put on makeup because I enjoy it, and it makes me feel good, not because of a desire to look the way I think others want me to.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 27, 2012)

I was told by one girl that I wore too much makeup because I love mac makeup and that was all I wore and she loved bare essentials and she thought that I looked cakey because I was wearing mac...but I personally don't think I ever did..haha


----------



## cno64 (Jan 27, 2012)

peace.love.mac said:


> she thought that I looked cakey because I was wearing mac...but I personally don't think I ever did..haha


 
	I have no doubt that you looked fine.  She was just going out of her way to find imaginary "fault."
	This person needs a hobby; she's apparently got too much free time!
  	By the way, I love MAC *and* Bare Escentuals.
	And Urban Decay, and Stila and Prescriptives ...
  	But I don't wear _*everything*_ at once!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

wow - those people at the party years ago were really shitty to say that. and sorry you had  abad illness and were in hospital - if people tell you that you look great even when you are that sick you know you must be beautiful


----------



## cno64 (Jan 29, 2012)

Claire84 said:


> , I work in an academic environment (doing a PhD in Theoretical Physics) and work with almost all guys (some of whom appear to have not had much contact with women and get all hot and bothered with talk of atoms and molecules). They tend to come ou wityh snotty remarks about my make up, and if I put on some lipgloss at my desk, then they start to ask why I'm putting it on or if I've got a date, and they also like to say I'll attract the wrong sort of attention with putting on make up. To be honest, I don't really care. It's my face, and if people don't like what I do with it, then I'm not forcing them to look at it!


 
	I know the type (I majored in molecular biology), and I *GUARANTEE* you are scaring the CRAP out of them!
	Men are threatened by intelligent women, and one who is pretty *and* smart spells sheer terror.
	As you pointed out, though, it's _your_ face, _your_ life, and your business, so go, girl!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 29, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> wow -  sorry you had  abad illness and were in hospital - if people tell you that you look great even when you are that sick you know you must be beautiful


 
	Thanks! This may be too much information, but I had a massive, nearly lethal, cerebral hemorrhage, and I can't even begin to describe how wretched I felt.
	I even once groaned to my mother, meaning every word at the time, "_I can't imagine *EVER* again caring about how I look_ ..."
  	But eventually, I got better, though not 100%, came home, discovered MAC, and am now known as a "makeup guru."
	It's not easy to apply the stuff with just one hand(my left side still doesn't work), but I manage, and I care very much now about my appearance.


----------

